# Official: Kell Brook vs Errol Spence May 27



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831278665820491776
Updated above:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going with Brook by decision. I would love to see this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't even have to think about it.

Spence by KO.

Spence is large for the division, is a better technical fighter than Golovkin, and packs more than enough power to get the job done. Plus, Brooke would be drained at that weight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Spence stoppage, just too technically sound to make mistakes Brook can capitalise on, plus doesnt forget about the body he will break Brook down


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Spence by decision. His style capitalizes on all of Brook's flaws. And Brook is a very good fighter, but he'd be anxious and predictable in his offense while Spence doesn't hesitate whatsoever in landing that straight left to the head and body. They both like to stand right in front of their opponents, and I think Spence would be the sharper and more consistent of the two when squaring up. Brook is very tough so I don't think Spence gets the stoppage, but I think he'd land the cleaner shots over 12.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Make it happen


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook eats this American hype job for breakfast just like he did Porter. 

Then we'll just hear a lot of shit about how Spece wasn't proven.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't even have to think about it.
> 
> Spence by KO.
> 
> Spence is large for the division, is a *better technical fighter than Golovkin*, and packs more than enough power to get the job done. Plus, Brooke would be drained at that weight.


:lol:


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

shaunster101 said:


> Brook eats this American hype job for breakfast just like he did Porter.
> 
> Then we'll just hear a lot of shit about how Spece wasn't proven.


Spot on. Spence the latest in a long line of american level hype trains ripe for derailment. Then like always it'll be "brooks best win is porter/spence and he was overrated anyway, who did he beat?"

Yanks sure know how to overhype their fighters primarily for being slick black and american level at best.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

But Porter _was _overhyped, though. Anyone who needs two attempts to best a shot Julio Diaz, and be labelled as the welterweight Mike Tyson, proves that.

Spence, though unproven yet at the highest level, looks like a different breed from the other newcomers.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone thinking Kell gets destroyed here is overating Spence and sleeping on Brook.

I rate Spence but he's not ready for this. This ain't no Bundu. 

Brook TKO10


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> But Porter _was _overhyped, though. Anyone who needs two attempts to best a shot Julio Diaz, and be labelled as the welterweight Mike Tyson, proves that.
> 
> Spence, though unproven yet at the highest level, looks like a different breed from the other newcomers.


Everyone looks like a different breed until they binge on chocolate brownies


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Everyone looks like a different breed until they binge on chocolate brownies


Simple as that.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Everyone looks like a different breed until they binge on chocolate brownies


GGG would have been KO'd if it weren't for the eye injury.

NO blueprint against the special one!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Will you Brits shut the hell up? I actually think Brook it's Spence's toughest fight. He can counter precise and hard which could be dangerous to Spence. This will be an awesome fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Will you Brits shut the hell up? I actually think Brook it's Spence's toughest fight. He can counter precise and hard which could be dangerous to Spence. This will be an awesome fight.


That's what we're saying you fucking dickhead!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Spence is a little overhyped at the moment. But I think it's more that people have faith in his abilities, not that they're making more out of his victories than what they should. There are similarities with Porter though; Spence beat Algieri and Bundu as dominantly as Porter beat Alexander and Malignaggi, or more. Spence just looks more accurate in his work and less reliant on pure athleticism.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> That's what we're saying you fucking dickhead!


No dumbass, yall are calling Spence a hype job.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook stops Spence if he can make weight healthy.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is anyone with me on this

Brook vs Spence = Spence stoppage, too sharp and accurate doesnt make alot of mistakes

Brook vs Thurman = Brook stoppage, Thurman makes way too many mistakes to trade with Brook, the fight will probably be in the centre of the ring

Thurman vs Spence. = 50/50, Spence will come forward, Thurman will be on the backfoot (which he prefers) so its literally who makes the most mistakes, too close to call either could win by KO or decision


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If this fight actually happens and Spence wins there will be a lot of 'Brook lost because he drained too much', 'Brook lost because GGG took too much out of him'. I can already see the built in excuses for any losses he takes at 147. Mighty convenient the mandatory fight doesn't happen until the excuses can roll in. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm on the Spence hype train. I think the guy's great. I have him winning this match up.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> But Porter _was _overhyped, though. *Anyone who needs two attempts to best a shot Julio Diaz, and be labelled as the welterweight Mike Tyson, proves that. *
> 
> Spence, though unproven yet at the highest level, looks like a different breed from the other newcomers.


He was overhyped primarily for being 'slick and black' though.... :conf


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No dumbass, yall are calling Spence a hype job.


Nobody except @Bogotazo is. Spence is the real deal but he's not man enough for Special Kell yet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> Nobody except @Bogotazo is. Spence is the real deal but he's not man enough for Special Kell yet.


Ok when I meant Brits, I meant Wig and Shaunster on the first page


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Brook stops Spence if he can make weight healthy.


He can't, and if he somehow did make the weight, he'd pull a Canelo and put on 20+ pounds on the night of the fight like he did against Smith when he weighed in at 178


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


>


I wish more fighters would be like Brook but I don't want him to drop back to 147. I don't see how he can make it and be 100% and he needs to be 100% vs Spence. I rather see Brook vs anyone in the top 7 at 154 and see Spence fight Lamont Peterson for the vacant title. It's the perfect step up fight for Spence and one of the best fights you can make for a vacant title with two worthy opponents. Should be an amazing fight and amazing style match up. In a year or two Brook and Spence can fight for Brook's undisputed 154lb title.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He can't, and if he somehow did make the weight, he'd pull a Canelo and put on 20+ pounds on the night of the fight like he did against Smith when he weighed in at 178


We'll see. I kind of fear for Brook here because I'm worried he won't be able to make 147 lbs. again. That's a big leap up and down. The leap itself might ruin Brook's career. Look at what happened to Roy Jones Jr., right?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wig said:


> Spot on. Spence the latest in a long line of american level hype trains ripe for derailment. Then like always it'll be "brooks best win is porter/spence and he was overrated anyway, who did he beat?"
> 
> Yanks sure know how to overhype their fighters primarily for being slick black and american level at best.


Spence definitely has potential to be world-level.

What the fuck is American level? In all of my years I've never heard this :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The sage speaks:


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Spence definitely has potential to be world-level.
> 
> What the fuck is American level? In all of my years I've never heard this :rofl


American level is not the same as world level. People make this mistake over and over again hence american level fighters repeatedly getting overhyped and exposed and history rewritten to "he was never that good anyway, who did he beat?"


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Spence smashes Brook.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wig said:


> American level is not the same as world level. People make this mistake over and over again hence american level fighters repeatedly getting overhyped and exposed and history rewritten to "he was never that good anyway, who did he beat?"


Isn't that known as domestic level? What American fighters were overhyped?

Broner was overhyped, that's the only one lately I can think of. America has/had a deep talent pool for decades, boxers getting overhyped is bound to happen when there are so many top flight guys in one country


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Isn't that known as domestic level? What American fighters were overhyped?
> 
> Broner was overhyped, that's the only one lately I can think of. America has/had a deep talent pool for decades, boxers getting overhyped is bound to happen when there are so many top flight guys in one country


Jeff Lacey?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Jeff Lacey?


He had beaten some good guys prior to the Joe Cal fight, and how long ago has that been now?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure that it's just a coincidence that Kell Brook acquired all these new fans who think he will destroy anyone right after he was added to GGG's resume.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

turbotime said:


> He had beaten some good guys prior to the Joe Cal fight, and how long ago has that been now?


Seriously, Lacy vs Calzaghe happened over 10 years ago. Talk about clinging....



Divi253 said:


> If this fight actually happens and Spence wins there will be a lot of 'Brook lost because he drained too much', 'Brook lost because GGG took too much out of him'. I can already see the built in excuses for any losses he takes at 147. Mighty convenient the mandatory fight doesn't happen until the excuses can roll in. :lol:


Exactly, everyone on this thread complaining that Brook won't get any credit for beating Spence are the first ones who will say Brook was drained and give Spence no credit. It's laughable how hypocritical people can be even in hypothetical situations.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He had beaten some good guys prior to the Joe Cal fight, and how long ago has that been now?


Hey, good examples are timeless!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Seriously, Lacy vs Calzaghe happened over 10 years ago. Talk about clinging....


Clinging to what? That doesn't make any sense. The example fits the criteria perfectly.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Clinging to what? That doesn't make any sense. The example fits the criteria perfectly.





Wig said:


> Spot on. *Spence the latest in a long line of american level hype trains ripe for derailment*. Then like always it'll be "brooks best win is porter/spence and he was overrated anyway, who did he beat?"
> 
> Yanks sure know how to overhype their fighters primarily for being slick black and american level at best.


"Latest in a long line", makes one 10 year old example "clinging".


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> "Latest in a long line", makes one 10 year old example "clinging".


Why are you quoting Wig? I didn't reply to Wig. I replied to turbotime. Feel free to quote him, otherwise I'll leave you to get on with it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Why are you quoting Wig? I didn't reply to Wig. I replied to turbotime. Feel free to quote him, otherwise I'll leave you to get on with it.


That is where the conversation progressed from. That's the idea you were conceived signing to. Also turbo specifically said "Broner was overhyped, that's the only one *lately* I can think of." And you answered with 10+ year old Jeff Lacy.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> That is where the conversation progressed from. That's the idea you were conceived signing to. Also turbo specifically said "Broner was overhyped, that's the only one *lately* I can think of." And you answered with 10+ year old Jeff Lacy.


Ah I see you like arguing just for the sake of arguing. I don't. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Hey, good examples are timeless!


Yeah but he said repeatedly like its a yearly occurrence. I can name Broner, Lacy, ......I'm honestly struggling to think of more recent ones.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah but he said repeatedly like its a yearly occurrence. I can name Broner, Lacy, ......I'm honestly struggling to think of more recent ones.


Devon Alexander, I hyped the shit outta of him then he gets schooled by a Khan leftover.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah but he said repeatedly like its a yearly occurrence. I can name Broner, Lacy, ......I'm honestly struggling to think of more recent ones.


Amir Imam


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah but he said repeatedly like its a yearly occurrence. I can name Broner, Lacy, ......I'm honestly struggling to think of more recent ones.


Andre Berto, James Kirkland, Seth Mitchell and Chris Arreola could be added to that list.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Ah I see you like arguing just for the sake of arguing. I don't. Enjoy the rest of your day.


Turbo: "who's the latest American hype job"

You: "Jeff Lacy"

Me: "that was over 10 years ago. That's clinging"

I didn't realize that was an agruement.:vom


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Amir Imam


His loss wasn't even televised on Showtime,. It was shown on ShoExtreme and not enough people knew him for him to be a hype job. Plus Granados is proven to be close to world class and Iman's career is far from over at this point.

Another case of a guy taking an L and the fans burying him and his career. And yet we whine that they don't wanna risk losing.:conf


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Turbo: "What American fighters were overhyped"
> 
> You: "Jeff Lacy"
> 
> Me: "that was over 10 years ago. That's clinging"


Fixed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Andre Berto, James Kirkland, Seth Mitchell and Chris Arreola could be added to that list.


Mitchell and Berto were hardly 'overhyped.' No one really gave a shit about Mitchell. Berto and Kirkland also have good wins on their resume.

Arreola overhyped? Everyone knew he was a fat slob


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> His loss wasn't even televised on Showtime,. It was shown on ShoExtreme and not enough people knew him for him to be a hype job. Plus Granados is proven to be close to world class and Iman's career is far from over at this point.
> 
> Another case of a guy taking an L and the fans burying him and his career. And yet we whine that they don't wanna risk losing.:conf


You reminded me, Antoine Douglas.

I'm not burying him. I said it from the start that Postol and Matthysse would've whooped his ass. I'm just saying that Imam was overrated when he came onto the scene. I don't give a fuck about how many people knew him. He was overrated when anyone thought he could hang with a guy like Postol. Fucking Pauli Malignaggi, I think it was, was acting like Postol and Crawford were ducking Imam.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

American level hypejobs:

Direl
Broner
Porter
Pavlik
Lacy
Alexander

All hyped up to be world class fighters, when american level at best.

Next up:
Thurman
Spence
Crawford


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wig said:


> American level hypejobs:
> 
> Direl
> Broner
> ...


I really think Spence is the real deal. I like him a lot. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Devon Alexander, I hyped the shit outta of him then he gets schooled by a Khan leftover.


That's a good one. That fight with Kotelnik was embarrassing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wig said:


> American level hypejobs:
> 
> Direl
> Broner
> ...


So Brook is still Brit-level to you?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> You reminded me, Antoine Douglas.
> 
> I'm not burying him. I said it from the start that Postol and Matthysse would've whooped his ass. I'm just saying that Imam was overrated when he came onto the scene. I don't give a fuck about how many people knew him. He was overrated when anyone thought he could hang with a guy like Postol. Fucking Pauli Malignaggi, I think it was, was acting like Postol and Crawford were ducking Imam.


I agree but it's also called a "hype" job for a reason. If they aren't that known they aren't that hyped. Like Broner was known and was crossing over too. He's on TMZ and constantly in the press for good or bad reasons (mostly bad). Now compare that to Imam or Douglas.... were they overrated? Matter of opinion. We're they hyped? Facts, they were hyped by a few but known to very little. Not every prospect that takes an L on American tv is a hype job.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wig said:


> American level hypejobs:
> 
> Direl
> Broner
> ...


Tollolololol


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

turbotime said:


> So Brook is still Brit-level to you?


What about that euro level bum Hatton? Don't get me started on that euro trash Lennox Lewis and Arthur Abraham and George Groves and James DeGale and Ricky Burns and that soon to be exposed Carl Frampton....


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

turbotime said:


> So Brook is still Brit-level to you?


No. Brook is world class but his opposition has been embarrassing because of his shitpromoter.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> What about that euro level bum Hatton? Don't get me started on that euro trash Lennox Lewis and Arthur Abraham and George Groves and James DeGale and Ricky Burns and that soon to be exposed Carl Frampton....


All world class with the exception of Groves whos career peaked in Rd1 of Froch I. Burns is fringe world class (not now).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wig said:


> No. Brook is world class but his opposition has been embarrassing because of his shitpromoter.


Brook's best win is Porter who is an overrated hypejob to you, so until he beats a world class guy he is domestic also.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Devon Alexander, I hyped the shit outta of him then he gets schooled by a Khan leftover.


Same, I really thought he could go through the gears when needed, man was I wrong


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Same, I really thought he could go through the gears when needed, man was I wrong


Ask @Jack how bad I was hyping this dude.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Brook's best win is Porter who is an overrated hypejob to you, so until he beats a world class guy he is domestic also.


Porter probably deserves to be classed as world level but then he lost to Thurman who is american level at best so the jurys out

Also Brook was GGGs best opponent to date


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ask @Jack how bad I was hyping this dude.


I thought Bradley would be too basic to catch up with Devon :conf


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Spence by stoppage. He'll fold Brook up like a paper bag.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Why do people on here talk about Spence like he's the second coming of Jesus Christ...who has he beaten to deserve such praise? This should be a good fight to see where he really stands in the WW division though.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818525605687885824
Spence is going to make Kell pay if Kell is foolish enough to get in that ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818525605687885824
> Spence is going to make Kell pay if Kell is foolish enough to get in that ring.


Thank God. I hate that he's being inactive while waiting for these cats to decide if they'll even fight


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook by dec, simply cause of his experience


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Spence by stoppage. He'll fold Brook up like a paper bag.


Don't be bloody stupid.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819171318746742784


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818525605687885824
> Spence is going to make Kell pay if Kell is foolish enough to get in that ring.


Ridiculous he has to wait in limbo this long before he even knows if he's facing Kell or not... And funny nobody on this board seems to have an issue with Brook making him wait. Funny.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ridiculous he has to wait in limbo this long before he even knows if he's facing Kell or not... And funny nobody on this board seems to have an issue with Brook making him wait. Funny.


Plenty of people have said it's wrong.

Brook needs to honour this mandatory or he's going to look a pussy. It's all very convenient when the mando is bum of the month from Canada, they had no complaints taking those fights.. now the mando is Errol Spence they want to duck their obligations?

They need to get the fight on or give that fucking belt back. Simple as that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Plenty of people have said it's wrong.
> 
> Brook needs to honour this mandatory or he's going to look a pussy. It's all very convenient when the mando is bum of the month from Canada, they had no complaints taking those fights.. now the mando is Errol Spence they want to duck their obligations?
> 
> They need to get the fight on or give that fucking belt back. Simple as that.


I must be missing it then, as I haven't seen/heard anything about Brook lately except him and Khan wanting to fight next... Especially here. Yeah I think he looks bad if he doesn't take it, although I'm sure the Khan fight will bring in tons more money and a bunch of people will excuse it because of that.

Agreed.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I must be missing it then, as I haven't seen/heard anything about Brook lately except him and Khan wanting to fight next... Especially here. Yeah I think he looks bad if he doesn't take it, although I'm sure the Khan fight will bring in tons more money and a bunch of people will excuse it because of that.
> 
> Agreed.


Well they never saw big fights as a reason to avoid mandatories that THEY were happy to take before.

No excuses. Fuck Khan, he's irrelevant. Make the Spence fight happen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well they never saw big fights as a reason to avoid mandatories that THEY were happy to take before.
> 
> No excuses. Fuck Khan, he's irrelevant. Make the Spence fight happen.


Yeah the Khan fight will always be there as well IMO. Beating Spence is bigger than beating Khan after the Canelo loss IMO as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well they never saw big fights as a reason to avoid mandatories that THEY were happy to take before.
> 
> No excuses. Fuck Khan, he's irrelevant. Make the Spence fight happen.


dead on


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> dead on


And i don't care if he fought Golovkin. If he ducks Spence now then he's gunna look a chump.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well they never saw big fights as a reason to avoid mandatories that THEY were happy to take before.
> 
> No excuses. Fuck Khan, he's irrelevant. Make the Spence fight happen.


Spot on.

Khan's dumb for the most part, but this is one smart thing he's been doing in recent weeks. By wanting to take a tune-up fight and telling the media he can't respect someone who drops their world title, he's forced Brook into a position where he has to take a mandatory that his promoter and Skysports executives don't want for him.

This is great for us. We're getting a much better fight


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like we may get the Brook-Spence fight next, good shit! Sucks it's another 4 weeks for negotiations though.. Brook doesn't appear to be fighting again until May. That's 9 months out the ring for Spence.

http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-vs-errol-spence-targeted-uk--112576


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm calling it. Brook is going to duck and cite weight issues.

http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-my-team-wants-me-go-154-pounds--112706


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

It's sad that Errol managed to make an entire division shook.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

He should listen to his team. Guy will do severe harm to his career if he moves back down to 147 lbs. Go 154 lbs. because he'll likely need to cut off his leg if he wants to make welterweight again. Sounds a lot like when Dawson said he could move down and ruined his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I understand Spence isn't a big draw, and he's a bigger risk (even if an unknown risk) but stop holding the division up and just move up. Make the Khan fight at 154 and vacate. Kell isn't going to defend his 147 belt vs the other top guys because Hearn won't let him. It makes me laugh that Khan said he was "killing" himself to make 147 too, so they should just both move up and stop talking nonsense.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


@shaunster101 why is Kell so afraid of Spence?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/hearn-on-brook-spence-khan-worth-3-times-more-3-times-easier--112790

Fucking hell, we're not going to get the Spence fight are we... Looks really bad IMO if he fights Khan at 147 instead.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> @shaunster101 why is Kell so afraid of Spence?


Fights Porter in his back garden. Fights Golovkin at 160. Is afraid of Spence, who's best win is Chris Algieri ....

The only scary thing about Spence is the alarming lack of money he brings to the table.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Fights Porter in his back garden. Fights Golovkin at 160. Is afraid of Spence, who's best win is Chris Algieri ....


Fights the bum of the month club from Canada without any hang ups. Spends months trying to run away from Errol Spence. Accept it, Brook is going to duck like Canelo did to GGG.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Fights the bum of the month club from Canada without any hang ups. Spends months trying to run away from Errol Spence. Accept it, Brook is going to duck like Canelo did to GGG.


Sure, if it makes you feel better. I bet that knockout of 64 year old Leonard Bundu has him shitting himself after just fighting that feather fisted midget Golovkin. No wonder he's running away to fight the smaller guys at 154.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> The only scary thing about Spence is the alarming lack of money he brings to the table.


Money wasn't a problem fighting the Canadian bum of the month club.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

IBF should just strip him and end this charade.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/hearn-no-interest-khans-proposed-70-30-split-brook-bout--112918

Khan wants a 70-30 split. Just make the fucking Spence fight!!!


----------



## Ian_k (Jun 6, 2013)

if he doesn't duck him still


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/hearn-no-interest-khans-proposed-70-30-split-brook-bout--112918
> 
> Khan wants a 70-30 split. Just make the fucking Spence fight!!!


Can't. Once Errol lays him out in the middle of O2, the split jumps to 80-20.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Can't. Once Errol lays him out in the middle of O2, the split jumps to 80-20.


Honestly this is how I first looked at it as well.. I always thought the Khan fight would be there for Brook so even if he lost to Spence they could still get it on no problem, but if Khan is being an idiot demanding 70% I can only see him upping the split if Brook were to lose. Might make them think twice about facing Spence next....

But maybe it's just Khan's way of telling them to fuck off right now, as he's clearly stated he wants a tuneup before taking on Brook.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Brook eats this American hype job for breakfast just like he did Porter.
> 
> Then we'll just hear a lot of shit about how Spece wasn't proven.


I don't think he's a hype job Shaunster. And I don't think he ate Porter for breakfast,though it was a terrific performance against a world class welterweight. Ive only got as far as your post, so if this has been said before I apologise. ALL things being equal,Brook making weight OK,the fight being in the UK,Brook may be slight favourite,maybe 50 50. But if he won,I think he WOULD get his deserved recognition,especially on the forum and especially on the British/Irish section. He would have proved himself to be an excellent champion. 
But realistically,I haven't voted because I don't think he WILL fight Spence. What he says and what those behind him want him to do could well be 2 different things. Wont happen.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> IBF should just strip him and end this charade.


Thanks for putting this on. The guy whoever he is is speaking the truth. I would give a non weight drained Brook a good chance of beating any welterweight. But the talk of defending against Spence is just that. Talk. For the very good reasons stated,this fight will not happen.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Honestly this is how I first looked at it as well.. I always thought the Khan fight would be there for Brook so even if he lost to Spence they could still get it on no problem, but if Khan is being an idiot demanding 70% I can only see him upping the split if Brook were to lose. Might make them think twice about facing Spence next....
> 
> But maybe it's just Khan's way of telling them to fuck off right now, as he's clearly stated he wants a tuneup before taking on Brook.


Khan AND Brook will both want tune ups after their last fights. Brook will take a non puncher around May,and will not fight for a few more months. For this,he will be stripped of the title. Then him,his management and his team will complain trying to use the GGG fight as extenuating circumstances. Which will be a load of bollocks. 
Khan will have HIS tune up around May also. If Thurman beats Garcia,he will pursue Thurman. If Garcia wins,he might just sign up for a Brook fight in November/December in a massive GB fight at light middleweight. The loser retires,and I predict it will be Khan.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Khan AND Brook will both want tune ups after their last fights. Brook will take a non puncher around May,and will not fight for a few more months. For this,he will be stripped of the title. Then him,his management and his team will complain trying to use the GGG fight as extenuating circumstances. Which will be a load of bollocks.
> Khan will have HIS tune up around May also. If Thurman beats Garcia,he will pursue Thurman. If Garcia wins,he might just sign up for a Brook fight in November/December in a massive GB fight at light middleweight. The loser retires,and I predict it will be Khan.


I hope they get stripped or drop it damn soon, this waiting is insane. I have no idea what Brooks team is planning if they cannot get Khan next.. Don't think they're going to fight Spence next, can't fight anyone besides Spence or Khan at 147 or people will give them shit for avoiding Spence. And if they go to 154 next I don't know if they'll get the Khan fight as I think he stays at 147 for a while longer...


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I hope they get stripped or drop it damn soon, this waiting is insane. I have no idea what Brooks team is planning if they cannot get Khan next.. Don't think they're going to fight Spence next, can't fight anyone besides Spence or Khan at 147 or people will give them shit for avoiding Spence. And if they go to 154 next I don't know if they'll get the Khan fight as I think he stays at 147 for a while longer...


Im pretty sure they'll get stripped,then moan about it,citing the fact that he was injured by GGG and had to have surgery. Then they'll move up anyway. I know most will disagree with me here,but I think the next move depends on the outcome of Garcia/Thurman. If Thurman wins,Khan goes for him although he will lose. In the possibly less chance its Garcia,Khan avoids the possibility of a second loss to him by agreeing to a brook fight,finally. Better late than never.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I hope they get stripped or drop it damn soon, this waiting is insane. I have no idea what Brooks team is planning if they cannot get Khan next.. Don't think they're going to fight Spence next, can't fight anyone besides Spence or Khan at 147 or people will give them shit for avoiding Spence. And if they go to 154 next I don't know if they'll get the Khan fight as I think he stays at 147 for a while longer...


AS for what BROOKS next move is Im pretty sure he will go to light middle. Plenty of potential opponents there,but not many he is certain to beat or who Hesarn will want him to fight. Guys like Charlos,Andrade,Lara. All as good as the welterweights I think. As said I think they'll go for the Smith/Williams winner,and the timing will be right for the end of the year.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Im pretty sure they'll get stripped,then moan about it,citing the fact that he was injured by GGG and had to have surgery. Then they'll move up anyway. I know most will disagree with me here,but I think the next move depends on the outcome of Garcia/Thurman. If Thurman wins,Khan goes for him although he will lose. In the possibly less chance its Garcia,Khan avoids the possibility of a second loss to him by agreeing to a brook fight,finally. Better late than never.





Boxfan said:


> AS for what BROOKS next move is Im pretty sure he will go to light middle. Plenty of potential opponents there,but not many he is certain to beat or who Hesarn will want him to fight. Guys like Charlos,Andrade,Lara. All as good as the welterweights I think. As said I think they'll go for the Smith/Williams winner,and the timing will be right for the end of the year.


Yeah they already got one extension and aren't even trying to make the fight to defend the IBF against Spence which is what's frustrating.. Khan has never been one to shy away from a challenge so I could see him wanting Thurman, although I think he'd be willing to take on Garcia again as well. Not before a Brook payday though.

Brook is in a hard spot and I think he goes to LMW as well. There are really good fights there for him so it wouldn't be a bad thing if he doesn't think he can make 147 safely, just sucks we'd not get the Spence fight or Khan fight after all this waiting. I can surely see him trying to get the WBO title off the winner of that fight.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah they already got one extension and aren't even trying to make the fight to defend the IBF against Spence which is what's frustrating.. Khan has never been one to shy away from a challenge so I could see him wanting Thurman, although I think he'd be willing to take on Garcia again as well. Not before a Brook payday though.
> 
> Brook is in a hard spot and I think he goes to LMW as well. There are really good fights there for him so it wouldn't be a bad thing if he doesn't think he can make 147 safely, just sucks we'd not get the Spence fight or Khan fight after all this waiting. I can surely see him trying to get the WBO title off the winner of that fight.


Glad you agree in the main mate. The Garcia bit hardly anybody agrees with,Ive had a bit of stick over it in fact. I think they're just talking Spence so nobody accuses him of avoiding him. If he's not comfortable at the weight bless not comfortable,and Sopence is a dangerous young gun he'd not be sure to beat anyway. They are just dragging it out,theres plenty of time for talk as it will be a few months before he's ready to fight anyway. And Im sure it will be a light middle test the water fight at light middle which will be roundly criticised by those on here who forgot he had his eye socket smashed last time out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Glad you agree in the main mate. The Garcia bit hardly anybody agrees with,Ive had a bit of stick over it in fact. I think they're just talking Spence so nobody accuses him of avoiding him. If he's not comfortable at the weight bless not comfortable,and Sopence is a dangerous young gun he'd not be sure to beat anyway. They are just dragging it out,theres plenty of time for talk as it will be a few months before he's ready to fight anyway. And Im sure it will be a light middle test the water fight at light middle which will be roundly criticised by those on here who forgot he had his eye socket smashed last time out.


Khan just doesn't seem the type to shy away from a challenge in boxing, although I haven't seen him avenge any of his losses so I see why you'd think he'll avoid it. No problem with him taking a test the waters fight at 154 next, and surely don't want him to drain himself to face Spence as it would take away from a great fight. I just want movement lol!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks for this. 3 times the money to fight Khan than Spence. And more chance Spence wins than does Khan,who I predict WILL go up to 154lbs. for a Brook payday. No brainer really. Spence is a no go area.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

A shame Brook is choosing to duck Spence. Him not being a big enough name, is not a valid excuse. If you're happy to receive the accolades of being a champ, then you have a responsibility to defend against a mandatory. Especially when this is the first, and _only,_ competitive one that's been asked of you.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/porter-only-person-ducking-spence-kell-brook--113049


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/porter-only-person-ducking-spence-kell-brook--113049


Sounds like he's ducking. He'll only fight the top 3 guys in the division? 1/2. Garcia/Thurman 3. Spence, Brook, Porter? So who will Porter fight then?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Sounds like he's ducking. He'll only fight the top 3 guys in the division? 1/2. Garcia/Thurman 3. Spence, Brook, Porter? So who will Porter fight then?


I've heard no plans after we found out it wouldn't be an immediate rematch with Thurman. And you're right he's not making sense with his comments on respecting his position, which is he'll fight any of the top 3 WW. I'm sure plenty WW's will face the top 3 guys no problem if given the chance. :lol:

I think he wants to get back in the win column. He's not shown anything in the past that I recall that would make me think he'll avoid a fighter, but he surely doesn't sound eager to take on Spence either.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.ringtv.com/483013-kell-b...pence-purse-bid-looming/#.WJD8MFAPMp4.twitter


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's Too Big said:


> http://www.ringtv.com/483013-kell-b...pence-purse-bid-looming/#.WJD8MFAPMp4.twitter


Fucking get on with it already.

Amir Khan should really be shot for all this bullshit. Fucking cunt. He's almost as big a cunt as Ricky Hatton when he would talk about ducking Junior Witter. Ricky Hatton hated Junior Witter so much he didn't want to give him a pay day.... UT you are a boxer! You get to whoop someone you hate ass. How the fuck do you not make the fight? "Oh a bloody hate him so much", "great Ricky, sign the fight a kick his fucking ass", "no, bugger that, I hate him so much I won't let hi fight me".

That fat pale cunt. I lost all respect for that depressed coke head pussy after I heard that story. I have never seen a bigger bitch move from a boxer.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/18632298/purse-bid-kell-brook-errol-spence-jr-fight-delayed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/18632298/purse-bid-kell-brook-errol-spence-jr-fight-delayed


Good news. It seems like both sides want it


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Good news. It seems like both sides want it


I'll believe it when I see it. Brook is going to worm his way out of this, just watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Brook is going to worm his way out of this, just watch.


Lol wouldn't be the first time


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kell Brook gets beat up. Damaged goods!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-vs-errol-spence-eyed-bramall-lane-sheffield--113422

Damn I hope this fight actually comes off. There is a ton of support for Kell on the Brit section of this forum and a ton of support for Spence on the world section of this forum. Should be a damn good fight if it actually happens with fans split down the middle.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Fucking get on with it already.
> 
> Amir Khan should really be shot for all this bullshit. Fucking cunt. He's almost as big a cunt as Ricky Hatton when he would talk about ducking Junior Witter. Ricky Hatton hated Junior Witter so much he didn't want to give him a pay day.... UT you are a boxer! You get to whoop someone you hate ass. How the fuck do you not make the fight? "Oh a bloody hate him so much", "great Ricky, sign the fight a kick his fucking ass", "no, bugger that, I hate him so much I won't let hi fight me".
> 
> That fat pale cunt. I lost all respect for that depressed coke head pussy after I heard that story. *I have never seen a bigger bitch move from a boxer*.


Because there hasn't been one. That was the biggest, worst and most cowardly and disgraceful duck in boxing of the last 50 years.

No doubt about it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Oli said:


> Because there hasn't been one. That was the biggest, worst and most cowardly and disgraceful duck in boxing of the last 50 years.
> 
> No doubt about it.


It really was horrible and he practically got no shit for it. No one cared because Witter wasn't popular and Cokehead Ricky was all the rage. Shows how 80% of boxing "fans" don't care about the sport, they only care about their favorite fighter.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> It really was horrible and he practically got no shit for it. No one cared because Witter wasn't popular and Cokehead Ricky was all the rage. Shows how 80% of boxing "fans" don't care about the sport, they only care about their favorite fighter.


But Junior ducked Eamonn Magee who Hatton beat, in Britain and Ireland at the time it was Magee,Jason Rowland, Hatton and Witter, Hatton knocked out Rowland and beat Magee, Witter was always playing catch up::

" Manchester's undefeated WBU light-welterweight champion Ricky Hatton has hit back at yesterday's press reports that the 'Hitman' is 'running scared' of a showdown with Belfast's Eamonn Magee. A press conference was called last week to announce Hatton's next fight for May 25, against an unnamed opponent, before facing Magee. But after much deliberation, promoter Frank Warren revealed that a showdown between the two was very much a possibility for June 1 and that the May 25 date could be scrapped. 
Hatton cannot be accused of running scared any longer, however as promoter Frank Warren is expected to announce at a press conference tomorrow (April 4) that the most eagerly awaited domestic clash of the year will take place at the MEN Arena in Manchester on June 1. And Hatton cannot wait to get it on with Magee.
""I really don't know where Magee and his manager got all their information from about me running scared," said Hatton. "They must have been on the Guinness too long. I've always wanted to fight Magee. Now that the fights on for June 1 I'm really looking forward to it. I'm bursting at the seams to get at Magee.

Another British fighter the 'Hitman' would like to get his hands on is new British light-welterweight champion Junior Witter. Like Magee, Witter has constantly goaded Hatton at every given opportunity. "Unfortunately two fighters with the biggest mouths are in my weight division (Witter and Magee)," said Hatton. "I would love to fight that idiot Witter as well. He's been bad mouthing me at every opportunity."

"" He had his chance to make a name for himself against Zab Judah and he blew it big time," said Hatton. "You saw what Tszyu did to Judah. I really would like to fight Witter no problem but Showtime, who screen all my fights in America has said that after his fight against Judah, they never want to see him in front of their cameras again. So that's the only reason that the fight won't happen from my end."

"Talking of undisputed champions, if Hatton does dispose of Magee at the MEN Arena on June 1, would it then be the right time to take a massive step up in class to face Kostya Tszyu, the world's finest 140lbs fighter? " My career has gone superbly so far," said Hatton. " Everything has gone to plan so far it and it would be silly to rush things. I'm still only 23 and have a long way to go yet. Realistically the Tszyu fight could be a few fights away. First I'd like to fight WBO champ Demarcus Corley. I'm the No.1 contender so that would be a good fight to make. Then after that, maybe Micky Ward. "

Around this time Magee and Witter had a few run-ins too, the most famous altercation being at a press conference where Magee went for Witter but Witter rapidly backed off

"I once asked Magee, in person, how he rated the Sheffield switch hitter, Junior Witter. Magee's deep set dark eyes burned like scorching coals, he locked his gaze onto mine, " That fuckin messer, in or out of the ring, I will, I will take him apart" I pursued the matter no further, Magee was a man not to be messed with!"


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> But Junior ducked Eamonn Magee who Hatton beat, in Britain and Ireland at the time it was Magee,Jason Rowland, Hatton and Witter, Hatton knocked out Rowland and beat Magee, Witter was always playing catch up::
> 
> " Manchester's undefeated WBU light-welterweight champion Ricky Hatton has hit back at yesterday's press reports that the 'Hitman' is 'running scared' of a showdown with Belfast's Eamonn Magee. A press conference was called last week to announce Hatton's next fight for May 25, against an unnamed opponent, before facing Magee. But after much deliberation, promoter Frank Warren revealed that a showdown between the two was very much a possibility for June 1 and that the May 25 date could be scrapped.
> Hatton cannot be accused of running scared any longer, however as promoter Frank Warren is expected to announce at a press conference tomorrow (April 4) that the most eagerly awaited domestic clash of the year will take place at the MEN Arena in Manchester on June 1. And Hatton cannot wait to get it on with Magee.
> ...


Ricky truly was a cowardly cunt.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Ricky truly was a cowardly cunt.


Absolute fraud with one debatably 'top' win to his name. Against the ghost of Kostya Tszyu. Other than that he was one of the most tedious fighters in the world to watch with his awful bear hugging style. Seeing him pole axed into another dimension by Pacquiao was justice done.

Terrible fighter. Overrated legacy.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oli said:


> Absolute fraud with one debatably 'top' win to his name. Against the ghost of Kostya Tszyu. Other than that he was one of the most tedious fighters in the world to watch with his awful bear hugging style. Seeing him pole axed into another dimension by Pacquiao was justice done.
> 
> Terrible fighter. Overrated legacy.


That's incredibly harsh


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Because there hasn't been one. That was the biggest, worst and most cowardly and disgraceful duck in boxing of the last 50 years.
> 
> No doubt about it.


Not even close. Bowe threw away his fucking world title rather than fight Lewis. Canelo threw away his world title and moved down a fucking weight to avoid GGG.

Hatton would have battered Witter, but yes it was a shame he took the stupid attitude he did.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Absolute fraud with one debatably 'top' win to his name. Against the ghost of Kostya Tszyu. Other than that he was one of the most tedious fighters in the world to watch with his awful bear hugging style. Seeing him pole axed into another dimension by Pacquiao was justice done.
> 
> Terrible fighter. Overrated legacy.


Utter garbage. I am sure you picked him to beat Tszyu right? :lol: Tszyu fought EXACTLY as he did in every fight...his two losses were to guys who dragged him out of the pace he liked to fight at, and stopped him from timing the right hand from the mid range. Hatton did it by closing the gap and making it ugly and dirty. Phillips did it years earlier by using rangy 1-2's to offset Tszyu's movement and stop him from getting into the mid range that he loved. One pushed the pace and kept it on the outside, the other pushed the pace and kept it in close...the result was the same.

Tszyu was no slower than when he starched Mitchell, his shots and movement were exactly as they had been previously, this post fight "he was shot" angle is revisionist crap at its worst and was the go to line wheeled out by every single person who hated Hatton and had been crowing beforehand about how he was getting wiped out inside 2 rounds.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Kell Brook, the guy who just stepped up to fight GGG, is accused of being a cowardly ducker trying to worm his way out of fights? Now I've heard it all.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> Utter garbage. I am sure you picked him to beat Tszyu right? :lol: Tszyu fought EXACTLY as he did in every fight...his two losses were to guys who dragged him out of the pace he liked to fight at, and stopped him from timing the right hand from the mid range. Hatton did it by closing the gap and making it ugly and dirty. Phillips did it years earlier by using rangy 1-2's to offset Tszyu's movement and stop him from getting into the mid range that he loved. One pushed the pace and kept it on the outside, the other pushed the pace and kept it in close...the result was the same.
> 
> Tszyu was no slower than when he starched Mitchell, his shots and movement were exactly as they had been previously, this post fight "he was shot" angle is revisionist crap at its worst and was the go to line wheeled out by every single person who hated Hatton and had been crowing beforehand about how he was getting wiped out inside 2 rounds.


Absolute tosh Alistair.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Absolute tosh Alistair.


Well, seeing as you provided zero reasons why, I will take it that you can't justify the pure bias.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> Well, seeing as you provided zero reasons why, I will take it that you can't justify the pure bias.


Actually no I just find it boring as fuck after 8 years of doing it. Iv argued til the cows came home about Ricky Hatton since about 2009.. Iv done it to death both here and ESB.

Another thing is I find there's little point trying to convince Ricky Hatton fans of little else other than

1) Ricky is god.
2) Ricky would have beat Mayweather had it not been for Joe Cortez.
3) Ricky is the best.
4) Ricky could do no wrong.

So I tend not to bother as much.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Another thing is I find there's little point trying to convince Ricky Hatton fans of little else other than
> 
> 1) Ricky is god.
> 2) Ricky would have beat Mayweather had it not been for Joe Cortez.
> ...


Well this is just childish and doesn't relate to me at all. I said before the PBF fight that Hatton would be outclassed and stopped. No version of Hatton beats PBF. Hatton was a world level fighter with some great strengths, but not true elite level like Mayweather, Pacman etc. He struggled with southpaws and he had far too long as a protected fighter. However, neither was he crap or all hype.

He beat a past prime Castillo, but in excellent fashion and he had a series of good world level wins, but not elite wins. Was he and is he overrated by many? Yes. Is he now also underrated by plenty of people who make out he was a total fraud? Yes again. He would actually have done better if Warren had let him enter the top tier earlier on, as his crazy lifestyle always spelt out a short peak.

There was always a dedicated group of haters. I remember well the crowing lot on ESB before the Tackie fight, about how Tackie would spark him. Hatton boxed excellently, and adapted his style to nullify the threat of a tough gatekeeper. Not a top level win, but a gatekeeper whose past two fights had been point losses to world champs. The hate mob predicted smugly that he would bang Hatton out. The moment he lost...Tackie was a bum anyway, coming off two losses etc etc.

When Hatton fought Vince Phillips, before the fight...the guy (old as he was) had just lost an MD to Sharmba Mitchell...he would be too much for Hatton. After the fight...he was an old man...shot to bits.

You're no different to the Hatton fan boys who think he'd have beaten PBF if not for the ref...it's just the opposite side of the same biased as fuck coin. For them...he could do no wrong. For guys like Scurlaruntings on ESB and apparently you...he could do no right. His record is solid...not great. But his win over Tszyu...yes it's great. NOBODY gave him a shot (me included) and yes it was a dirty, spoiling fight...but Tszyu was not shot at all. He was not absolute peak, but there was very little visible difference in his movement, speed or punching than any other fight.

His "lay off" is massively exaggerated. His previous fight was 7 months before..where he absolutely destroyed Sharmba Mitchell (who apparently would also have whooped Hatton at the time...according to the usual mob)...Tszyu was in great shape and an excellent, but slightly overrated (in terms of elite level) champion. It was a brilliant win for Hatton.

That's just the way any objective observer would see it. Out of interest, what was your prediction for Hatton vs Tszyu before the fight?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> Not even close. Bowe threw away his fucking world title rather than fight Lewis. Canelo threw away his world title and moved down a fucking weight to avoid GGG.
> 
> Hatton would have battered Witter, but yes it was a shame he took the stupid attitude he did.


 Hatton feared Witter's style. He could see himself getting caught with one of those awkward Witter bombs as he was jumping in. And Canelo isn't as bad unless he avoids the fight in September. Still bad, but not as bad as Ricky avoiding a huge IBF and WBC unification after he lost to Floyd.

Witter vs Hatton would've been bigger than Hatton vs Pacquiao and it would've happen in the UK. There was no reason for the fight not to happen and Hatton even admitted to avoiding the fight "so Witter wouldn't get a payday". Bullshit, he wanted no part of Witter's style.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

And how well did Ricky do vs southpaws? Magee dropped him hard, Pacquiao dropped him permanently, Collazo should've gotten the decision and the Urango fight was an abortion. A heavy bag could outbox Urango. How was that a bad fight with their styles? Ricky didn't like southpaws that's why.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Hatton feared Witter's style. He could see himself getting caught with one of those awkward Witter bombs as he was jumping in. And Canelo isn't as bad unless he avoids the fight in September. Still bad, but not as bad as Ricky avoiding a huge IBF and WBC unification after he lost to Floyd.
> 
> Witter vs Hatton would've been bigger than Hatton vs Pacquiao and it would've happen in the UK. There was no reason for the fight not to happen and Hatton even admitted to avoiding the fight "so Witter wouldn't get a payday". Bullshit, he wanted no part of Witter's style.


Totally disagree. I have watched Witter live on two occasions, once at ringside to do a report and once for his world title win over Corley. He was so wide open to the body, and so lazy and sloppy in between bursts of great activity that there was nothing that Hatton would have feared. Hatton truly believed in himself, to the point of really thinking he had PBF's number. His team were very confident in him, Graham almost delusional in how good he thought Hatton was.

Witter was a good fighter with heavy hands, but his run of KO wins were against nobodies and his hand speed was simply not that great. Hatton closed the space between him and Tszyu who was a FAR better technical puncher than Witter with better footwork too. He would have backed himself (rightly so) to get inside Witter's long shots easily and then rip him to the body. Witter's KO's started to diminish whenever the opponent was a higher level. He failed to stop Lynes who was stopped by domestic level opponents like Lenny Daws and this is not because he lacked the power to do so...just because people generally didn't walk into his shots at the higher level.

Hatton would have broken him down and stopped him late.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> Totally disagree. I have watched Witter live on two occasions, once at ringside to do a report and once for his world title win over Corley. He was so wide open to the body, and so lazy and sloppy in between bursts of great activity that there was nothing that Hatton would have feared. Hatton truly believed in himself, to the point of really thinking he had PBF's number. His team were very confident in him, Graham almost delusional in how good he thought Hatton was.
> 
> Witter was a good fighter with heavy hands, but his run of KO wins were against nobodies and his hand speed was simply not that great. Hatton closed the space between him and Tszyu who was a FAR better technical puncher than Witter with better footwork too. He would have backed himself (rightly so) to get inside Witter's long shots easily and then rip him to the body. Witter's KO's started to diminish whenever the opponent was a higher level. He failed to stop Lynes who was stopped by domestic level opponents like Lenny Daws and this is not because he lacked the power to do so...just because people generally didn't walk into his shots at the higher level.
> 
> Hatton would have broken him down and stopped him late.


Everything you are saying (and myself to be far) about how confident Ricky was in his chances vs Witter is all opinion. The fact is that they could've had a huge fight and for someone that "hated" Witter so much and is in a sport that allows you to beat the shit out of people you hate, is the strongest piece of hard evidence and it points to him not being too confident.

I agree I think Hatton probably would've won but what matters is what Ricky thought and not taking the fight says a lot about what he might have been thinking.

And you say he thought he could beat Floyd but he lost and it was only after that fight that Witter vs Hatton would happen and in most of his fights after Floyd, he didn't look the same.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> And how well did Ricky do vs southpaws? Magee dropped him hard, Hatton dropped him permanently, Collazo should've gotten the decision and the Urango fight was an abortion. A heavy bag could outbox Urango. How was that a bad fight with their styles? Ricky didn't like southpaws that's why.


That's true, although I thought Collazo was close and Hatton edging it was fair. But Witter was not a proper southpaw, he was a switch hitter who threw quite wide shots and didn't move his feet that well.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Everything you are saying (and myself to be far) about how confident Ricky was in his chances vs Witter is all opinion. The fact is that they could've had a huge fight and for someone that "hated" Witter so much and is in a sport that allows you to beat the shit out of people you hate, is the strongest piece of hard evidence and it points to him not being too confident.
> 
> I agree I think Hatton probably would've won but what matters is what Ricky thought and not taking the fight says a lot about what he might have been thinking.
> 
> And you say he thought he could beat Floyd but he lost and it was only after that fight that Witter vs Hatton would happen and in most of his fights after Floyd, he didn't look the same.


I agree he should have fought him. I can't stand the line of "I don't want to give him the payday". You're a fighter...fight the people who are ranked, who the fans want to see and absolutely those who you want to shut up. It is definitely a BIG black mark on Hatton's career, I just don't think he did it out of being scared.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

And not to go all the way in on ole Ricky, it seems obvious that he couldn't handle losing and the Floyd and Pac loses caused a huge downward spiral that lead to him turning to coke. I have no doubt that before he lost he was amazingly confident but I also have no doubt that those loses were devastating to him because he was so confident in himself. It was almost Rhonda Rouseyish, not nearly as bad though.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> I agree he should have fought him. I can't stand the line of "I don't want to give him the payday". You're a fighter...fight the people who are ranked, who the fans want to see and absolutely those who you want to shut up. It is definitely a BIG black mark on Hatton's career, I just don't think he did it out of being scared.


I agree to disagree. Nothing in the world could ever make me believe otherwise. Nothing else makes sense and like you said, the payday bullshit was HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> And not to go all the way in on ole Ricky, it seems obvious that he couldn't handle losing and the Floyd and Pac loses caused a huge downward spiral that lead to him turning to coke. I have no doubt that before he lost he was amazingly confident but I also have no doubt that those loses were devastating to him because he was so confident in himself. It was almost Rhonda Rouseyish, not nearly as bad though.


Not really a fair comparison. After losing to PBF...he gave interviews and then went back into training, and 6 months later was back in the ring. After winning his comeback fight he went in with Malignaggi who at that point had only lost on points to Cotto. He beat him and then went and sought out the biggest and most dangerous opponent other than PBF...

Rousey lost once, fled from the cage, refused to do a post fight interview and vanished entirely for months and months on end. Returned with a refusal to speak to the media again, got wiped out and has vanished again.

Hatton never vanished or fled after the PBF loss. The total opposite in fact. He then got destroyed by Pac and did decide to call it a day. He was also definitely past his best by then, which is entirely his own fault due to his lifestyle. But even at this low time in his life he was available for interviews etc. And then he tried to come back again years later.

I don't see any real comparison.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> Not really a fair comparison. After losing to PBF...he gave interviews and then went back into training, and 6 months later was back in the ring. After winning his comeback fight he went in with Malignaggi who at that point had only lost on points to Cotto. He beat him and then went and sought out the biggest and most dangerous opponent other than PBF...
> 
> Rousey lost once, fled from the cage, refused to do a post fight interview and vanished entirely for months and months on end. Returned with a refusal to speak to the media again, got wiped out and has vanished again.
> 
> ...


It was more of the way his personal life feel apart. Like the way Rousey lost her movie and was talking suicide. Did Ricky say he was suicidal after the Pac fight? Like a said, not nearly as bad.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> It was more of the way his personal life feel apart. Like the way Rousey lost her movie and was talking suicide. Did Ricky say he was suicidal after the Pac fight? Like a said, not nearly as bad.


Aye he definitely went on a bad one after that. But I think he was probably using a good while before that. He was already an alcoholic that's almost certain.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> Aye he definitely went on a bad one after that. But I think he was probably using a good while before that. He was already an alcoholic that's almost certain.


True. And a glutton, the way he would blow up in between fights was bad and a good indicator of the lack of control he had in his personal like.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> I'm calling it. Brook is going to duck and cite weight issues.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-my-team-wants-me-go-154-pounds--112706





Atlanta said:


> It's sad that Errol managed to make an entire division shook.





Atlanta said:


> @shaunster101 why is Kell so afraid of Spence?





Atlanta said:


> Fights the bum of the month club from Canada without any hang ups. Spends months trying to run away from Errol Spence. Accept it, Brook is going to duck like Canelo did to GGG.





Atlanta said:


> IBF should just strip him and end this charade.





Atlanta said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Brook is going to worm his way out of this, just watch.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830893101648592899
:doyenfingers

Only person going to worm out of this is Spence when he suddenly can't find his passport.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ouch @Atlanta


----------



## Stingray (Aug 13, 2016)

@Atlanta oh dear. Y'all musta forgot that Brook has been recovering from a broken orbital bone. It's almost like these fans of Spence wanted him to fight a depleted Brook.:nono


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

#Mandown


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Golovkin followed by Spence . Can people fuck off with the Brook being a ducker for good now ?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I'm calling it. Brook is going to duck and cite weight issues.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-my-team-wants-me-go-154-pounds--112706


Good call.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830893101648592899
> :doyenfingers
> 
> Only person going to worm out of this is Spence when he suddenly can't find his passport.


If true, great. Kell Brook has the great honor of joining other British boxing greats like Ricky Hatton and Carl Froch in getting dominated by superior American fighters.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

In fairness to @Atlanta and others giving Brook shit (myself included), Brook and his team had to be forced into this fight. If they hadn't received the criticism they did, they would have skipped him.

Super-chuffed that this is happening now, though!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If true, great. Kell Brook has the great honor of joining other British boxing greats like Ricky Hatton and Carl Froch in getting dominated by superior American fighters.


Can't believe you missed Lacy schooling Joe C


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If true, great. Kell Brook has the great honor of joining other British boxing greats like Ricky Hatton and Carl Froch in getting dominated by superior American fighters.


Hatton record vs American fighters:
Fought: 9
Won: 8
Lost: 1

Froch
Fought: 4
Won: 3
Lost: 1

Froch well and truly fucked those boys up too. One was so fucked up he shot his family, the other shot gay porn. #cobrad

Kell's already beaten the next great American, the mini Mike Tyson. Look forward to seeing the reaction when he beats this Spencer chap.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> In fairness to @Atlanta and others giving Brook shit (myself included), Brook and his team had to be forced into this fight. If they hadn't received the criticism they did, they would have skipped him.
> 
> Super-chuffed that this is happening now, though!


I don't think the criticism was anywhere near vocal enough to force this fight to happen, it's happening because Brook wants to fight the best. Golovkin and now a hot prospect in Spence he could have easily skipped over. About time people got off his back, especially since it's questionable how easily he can make the weight now. Kudos to Brook, I'm favouring Spence ever so slightly at the moment.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Froch well and truly fucked those boys up too. One was so fucked up he shot his family, the other shot gay porn. #cobrad


That's one of the best lines I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Great fight for boxing fans
Just hope Brook's eye is fine...pretty annoying if the throw in the towel again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I don't think the criticism was anywhere near vocal enough to force this fight to happen, it's happening because Brook wants to fight the best. Golovkin and now a hot prospect in Spence he could have easily skipped over. About time people got off his back, especially since it's questionable how easily he can make the weight now. Kudos to Brook, I'm favouring Spence ever so slightly at the moment.


Brook was looking to fight Khan, Pacquiao and canelo before he was just left with Spence. I understand the risk/reward and tons of props to Kell for taking the fight. This just wasn't his first choice


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> In fairness to @Atlanta and others giving Brook shit (myself included), Brook and his team had to be forced into this fight. If they hadn't received the criticism they did, they would have skipped him.
> 
> Super-chuffed that this is happening now, though!


Or he was recovering from breaking his eye


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I don't think the criticism was anywhere near vocal enough to force this fight to happen, it's happening because Brook wants to fight the best. Golovkin and now a hot prospect in Spence he could have easily skipped over. About time people got off his back, especially since it's questionable how easily he can make the weight now. Kudos to Brook, I'm favouring Spence ever so slightly at the moment.


I think the reprehensible treatment they would have recieved if they avoided Spence, was enough to convince them to take the fight. Khan dangled the carrot at 147, which made everyone rightfully pull Brook / Hearn up on the Spence issue. If you're okay to fight Khan and Pac at 147, then you should also be okay take on the first decent mandatory that you're being asked of. It's very clear, even by their own admission, that this isn't their first choice.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Or he was recovering from breaking his eye


His eye made no difference in his desperation for Khan and Pacquiao. Or even Cotto up at 154. So why should it for Spence?

Anyway, no point bickering about this. The fight is likely to go ahead, and what an excellent fight it is. Cannot wait!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think the reprehensible treatment they would have recieved if they avoided Spence, was enough to convince them to take the fight. Khan dangled the carrot at 147, which made everyone rightfully pull Brook / Hearn up on the Spence issue. If you're okay to fight Khan and Pac at 147, then you should also be okay take on the first decent mandatory that you're being asked of. It's very clear, even by their own admission, that this isn't their first choice.


Hate to say it but it would have been a small but very vocal part of the boxing community that would have kicked up a fuss, something that Hearn has proven not to give a shit about for the most part. Hearn would have been happy to bypass Spence, I feel this fight is happening because Brook genuinely wants the challenge. I don't think the khan fight was unacceptable, what was unacceptable was how long Spence was forced into limbo waiting for something to happen. The negotiations for that fight went on far far too long.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.espn.com/boxing/www.espn...ok-challenger-errol-spence-jr-meet-20-england


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831314043524698113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831295685291040768


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.espn.com/boxing/www.espn...ok-challenger-errol-spence-jr-meet-20-england


This kid better be the truth now or Kell will beat the living shit out of him.
I hope he knows that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If Brook makes weight fine, he's knocking out Spence.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Spence!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Woah that's awesome


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Spence gone taste that chocolate brownie


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

May is going to be nice, we got the Canelo vs Julito Megafight, then we got this one a couple weeks after.

:happy:bbb


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Props to Brook for making a dangerous fight. I think it'll be a good one. And I think Spence takes it


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's only been 5 months since he fought GGG and busted his eye up. Give the guy a break ffs.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

church11 said:


> Props to Brook for making a dangerous fight. I think it'll be a good one. And I think Spence takes it


I think Spence takes it too. Brook is good, but Spence is the real deal. I could be wrong, but I'm glad we'll get to find out soon!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> I think Spence takes it too. Brook is good, but Spence is the real deal. I could be wrong, but I'm glad we'll get to find out soon!


This.

Also, two factors that might negatively affect Brook:

1: He's really too big now for the division, and so might be a little drained.

2: The loss to golovkin, even though expected and with all the caveats, may have put a small chip on his shoulder. He doesn't really have anything to prove to the world, but he may feel that way, regardless. Thus, he may take foolish chances, trying desperately to put Spence away, and that would be a huge mistake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I really need to sit down and think about this fight. I'm trying to envision what will happen. I'm thinking Brook will win the first 2 rounds close with Spence looking to box a little more. Then he'll start landing more and more body punches and start to really turn on the heat as the fight goes on. Spence's power has really developed over his career. Before he'd slowly break you down and force stoppage. Now he's getting 1 punch KOs on guys who never been stopped even against the elite punchers of the division


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I really need to sit down and think about this fight. I'm trying to envision what will happen. I'm thinking Brook will win the first 2 rounds close with Spence looking to box a little more. Then he'll start landing more and more body punches and start to really turn on the heat as the fight goes on. Spence's power has really developed over his career. Before he'd slowly break you down and force stoppage. Now he's getting 1 punch KOs on guys who never been stopped even against the elite punchers of the division


I guess if the fight takes place in the UK, the British judging will have to be taken into account as well. Any close rounds will go to Brook. Spence is gonna have to make sure he clearly wins some early rounds, and potentially get the KO, to avoid any controversy.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Spence is definitely gonna' need the KO to win here. The close rounds are almost certainly gonna' go to Brook. Brook, as an investment and with potential fights with Khan on the line, is gonna' have insurance. 

I can't wait for this. Difficult to predict, too. Spence has always been vulnerable to straight rights and uppercuts, and so Brook's Chocolate Brownie may have a joyful night. But at the same time, Brook's always looked shaky at 147 and, unlike Carson Jones and Shenchenko, Spence is a ruthless finisher when he has people hurt. 

Questions that we've always asked of both fighters, will finally be answered. That's what makes this such a great fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I think Spence is going to KO Brook.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

dont like brook but the cunt is going to own spence


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight is not going the distance, they are both too open and have too much power


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@bballchump11 not sure it actually will be May 20th mate, Sheffield United might be in the play off final that day so Hearn probably won't want to schedule it for a day where his target market will be travelling to London


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad this fight finally got made. And without a purse bid! Great fight.

A _lot_ of people look really fucking stupid now that it's made. Win or lose Brook proved the haters wrong.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> @bballchump11 not sure it actually will be May 20th mate, Sheffield United might be in the play off final that day so Hearn probably won't want to schedule it for a day where his target market will be travelling to London


Yeah I read about that. They told the ibf the 20th, but Hearn is saying 27 is more likely


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome news!!! Very excited to see how Spence deals with someone not only on his level, but possibly above. He'll have to dig deep here to win. Very happy!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kell Brook getting punched out!! GGG was the beginning of the end, retarted move that was. His winning days are over... Khan 2.0


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Spence wins a decision and drops Brook in the process.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Really hope Kell can still make the weight comfortably, he wasn't fat at 160. This could be Curry - Honeyghan II.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

@Boxfan and @Atlanta looking like fucking champion sages in this thread :ladaffi


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Wig said:


> @Boxfan and @Atlanta looking like fucking champion sages in this thread :ladaffi


Speaking just for myself Wig,I see this as a 50 50 fight as theres too many imponderables. I said after the GGG fight that Kell would take an easy one. Certainly wrong there. But this fight still has to come off. For him to be competitive with Spence,he has to make weight comfortably and the injury not to have had an effect. Both a bit doubtful. Given both these things,he says he likes southpaws and has looked an absolute beast in his previous welterweight defences. Plus done better than any MIDDLEWEIGHT with the possible exception of Stevens. If he comes through this,which Ive never said he can't,hell look twice the fighter he did before and can tell Amir Khan to beat somebody before he fights him. Ive no opinion on who wins this one,so I haven't voted yet. I usually do,voted for AJ,but Im not voting just for the sake of it,much as I want brook to win.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Spence wins a decision and drops Brook in the process.


Thats more Tim Bradley than Lloyd Honeyghan.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Thats more Tim Bradley than Lloyd Honeyghan.


I have fond memories of that fight. That was a hammer Timmy dropped Junior with, probably the most exciting punch of his career.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Speaking just for myself Wig,I see this as a 50 50 fight as theres too many imponderables. I said after the GGG fight that Kell would take an easy one. Certainly wrong there. But this fight still has to come off. For him to be competitive with Spence,he has to make weight comfortably and the injury not to have had an effect. Both a bit doubtful. Given both these things,he says he likes southpaws and has looked an absolute beast in his previous welterweight defences. *Plus done better than any MIDDLEWEIGHT with the possible exception of Stevens.* If he comes through this,which Ive never said he can't,hell look twice the fighter he did before and can tell Amir Khan to beat somebody before he fights him. Ive no opinion on who wins this one,so I haven't voted yet. I usually do,voted for AJ,but Im not voting just for the sake of it,much as I want brook to win.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Smirk said:


> I have fond memories of that fight. That was a hammer Timmy dropped Junior with, probably the most exciting punch of his career.


The start of a terrific career as an elite fighter I think.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell Brook KO6


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

I just hope there are no weight and eye excuses from Kell if he does lose

50-50 fight for me


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight! I just wish it were sooner.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Golovkin followed by Spence . Can people fuck off with the Brook being a ducker for good now ?


Just fanboys...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I like Spence but he gets hit clean more than he should, his offense is awesome but he can be too aggressive and doesn't have enough respect for his opponents. If he does this against Special K, I think he gets stopped...I really like both guys and think they are both world class, but Spence worries me a little. I'll take special K by stoppage somewhere between the 9-11 round. Hope I'm wrong, but that's pretty rare to be honest.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook's experience will pay off, Spence hasn't shown to be very chinny but he can be outboxed


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Brook's experience will pay off, Spence hasn't shown to be very chinny but he can be outboxed


That could happen,and no mistake it would be a fantastic win. As good if not better than anything Khan has done. As said Ive not voted here but if Brook is not unduly affected by weight/his injury I DO see a distance fight either way.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> That could happen,and no mistake it would be a fantastic win. As good if not better than anything Khan has done. As said Ive not voted here but if Brook is not unduly affected by weight/*his injury* I DO see a distance fight either way.


This is my biggest concern for Brook, an orbital break is never 100% after. I don't see anyone being stopped unless Spence pushes for it, even then I see Brook catching him coming in


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

If Brook makes the weight as good as before, then I think he'll hold an advantage that Spence won't have experienced before. Brook's power should be a cause for concern for them as they're coming in, and he'll be a lot harder to bully (as the tactless Shawn Porter found out).


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This is my biggest concern for Brook, an orbital break is never 100% after. I don't see anyone being stopped unless Spence pushes for it, even then I see Brook catching him coming in





paloalto00 said:


> This is my biggest concern for Brook, an orbital break is never 100% after. I don't see anyone being stopped unless Spence pushes for it, even then I see Brook catching him coming in


Im actually amazed he's taking such a tough fight after it,to such an extent that Im still doubtiing this fight happens. But then again,a lot of forum members would say Im always doubting fights. The truth is Im not,just the ones Ive got a feeling about. And my record is not bad. As said if it happens,Brook deserves massive credit,win or lose. And nobody should call him a ducker ever again.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Im actually amazed he's taking such a tough fight after it,to such an extent that Im still doubtiing this fight happens. But then again,a lot of forum members would say Im always doubting fights. The truth is Im not,just the ones Ive got a feeling about. And my record is not bad. As said if it happens,Brook deserves massive credit,win or lose. And nobody should call him a ducker ever again.


I am too, especially someone as aggressive as Spence. I can't knock ambition


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> If Brook makes the weight as good as before, then I think he'll hold an advantage that Spence won't have experienced before. Brook's power should be a cause for concern for them as they're coming in, and he'll be a lot harder to bully (as the tactless Shawn Porter found out).


Yes this is the big thing. All things being equal,Brook is easily the best fighter Spence will have tackled. But with one obvious exception,the opposite might be true. I think id take Spence to outbox Porter. And I expect him to try and use southpaw skills to outbox Kell at range. He looks a different kind of fighter to anything Brook has encountered before. Its a fascinating fight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Yes this is the big thing. All things being equal,Brook is easily the best fighter Spence will have tackled. But with one obvious exception,the opposite might be true. I think id take Spence to outbox Porter. And I expect him to try and use southpaw skills to outbox Kell at range. He looks a different kind of fighter to anything Brook has encountered before. Its a fascinating fight.


Certainly is.

On that note, I think Spence would absolutely ruin Porter. That fight will one day be easily made.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> *Im actually amazed he's taking such a tough fight after it,*to such an extent that Im still doubtiing this fight happens. But then again,a lot of forum members would say Im always doubting fights. The truth is Im not,just the ones Ive got a feeling about. And my record is not bad. As said if it happens,Brook deserves massive credit,win or lose. And nobody should call him a ducker ever again.


My concern for Brook is mental, not physical:

Despite having nothing to prove after the Golovkin loss, in his MIND he may have something to prove. If he comes at Spence with a chip on his shoulder, needing to show the world that he's a WW KO machine, he'll likely get countered into Thursday.

Spence don't play around.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> My concern for Brook is mental, not physical:
> 
> Despite having nothing to prove after the Golovkin loss, in his MIND he may have something to prove. If he comes at Spence with a chip on his shoulder, needing to show the world that he's a WW KO machine, he'll likely get countered into Thursday.
> 
> Spence don't play around.


I think it could be both CA. And also how will the physical damage affect him mentally? You say he has nothing to prove after the GGG loss,but I agree in his mind he most probably feels he does. The GGG fight was similar to Khan fighting Canelo,where nobody actually expected him to win. And where he did better than almost anybody who was at the same weight as GGG. In short,he excelled himself,but like Khan he was in what I call a novelty fight. Apart from the obvious money,Khan would have been better ticking over and going for a crack at a title,and Brook better defending his mandatory earlier against Spence. I will be full of admiration for Brook if he fights Spence,but as I keep saying Im not holding my breath. If he's got weight problems,as you suggest,this fight could be fraught with danger. Im not one of those underestimating the challenge in front of him. But if he comes through it,his legacy will be secure.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> My concern for Brook is mental, not physical:
> 
> Despite having nothing to prove after the Golovkin loss, in his MIND he may have something to prove. If he comes at Spence with a chip on his shoulder, needing to show the world that he's a WW KO machine, he'll likely get countered into Thursday.
> 
> Spence don't play around.


Id be more worried about him physically, Brook is always mentally ready he only comes to win, against someone like Spence you dont need to KO him you just need to win, Brook would be dumb to go for the KO just to prove something when it could go down as his best win


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> I think it could be both CA. And also how will the physical damage affect him mentally? You say he has nothing to prove after the GGG loss,but I agree in his mind he most probably feels he does. The GGG fight was similar to Khan fighting Canelo,where nobody actually expected him to win. And where he did better than almost anybody who was at the same weight as GGG. In short,he excelled himself,but like Khan he was in what I call a novelty fight. Apart from the obvious money,Khan would have been better ticking over and going for a crack at a title,and Brook better defending his mandatory earlier against Spence. I will be full of admiration for Brook if he fights Spence,but as I keep saying Im not holding my breath. If he's got weight problems,as you suggest,this fight could be fraught with danger. Im not one of those underestimating the challenge in front of him. But if he comes through it,his legacy will be secure.


This is my thoughts exactly, mentally I think Brook is as tough as any fight out there, physically I don't think he will be 100% on the night. The guy looked in good condition at 160lbs and must now cut that muscle off again to reach a weight he was already rumoured to be growing out of before the Golovkin fight. Outboxing Errol Spence is well within Brooks capabilities, in fact I expect him to be leading on points going into the second half of the fight, I can then see the snap going out of his work, his legs slowing down and the boxing match becoming a shootout. A shootout I ultimately don't think Brook will have the strength, conditioning or stamina to withstand, I think he gets stopped on his feet around the 9th or 10th round.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can we just take a moment to appreciate that this fight is actually happening?


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Reppin501 said:


> I like Spence but he gets hit clean more than he should, his offense is awesome but he can be too aggressive and doesn't have enough respect for his opponents. If he does this against Special K, I think he gets stopped...I really like both guys and think they are both world class, but Spence worries me a little. I'll take special K by stoppage somewhere between the 9-11 round. Hope I'm wrong, but that's pretty rare to be honest.


100% agree with everything you wrote, except I want Kell to win. I wasn't impressed with Spence's last performance against Bundu, on the outside he got caught too much against a guy close to his 42nd birthday.

For people who think he can outbox Kell watch the first 4 rounds against Bundu again, imagine what Kell would do instead of Bundu.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> I like Spence but he gets hit clean more than he should, his offense is awesome but he can be too aggressive and doesn't have enough respect for his opponents. If he does this against Special K, I think he gets stopped...I really like both guys and think they are both world class, but Spence worries me a little. I'll take special K by stoppage somewhere between the 9-11 round. Hope I'm wrong, but that's pretty rare to be honest.


Yeah this is what im predicting now, Spence leaves himself open because he puts too much power into every punch, Brook's one two's straight down the pipe that he kept landing on Porter will land repeatedly and hurt Spence


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Drew said:


> 100% agree with everything you wrote, except I want Kell to win. I wasn't impressed with Spence's last performance against Bundu, on the outside he got caught too much against a guy close to his 42nd birthday.
> 
> For people who think he can outbox Kell watch the first 4 rounds against Bundu again, imagine what Kell would do instead of Bundu.


If Spence choose to box on the outside he gets picked off by Kells jab all night, if he tries to come inside and throw winging hooks like he does in almost every fight Kell will tie him up like he did Porter. This fight is in the UK as well remember so all the advantages are with Kell Brook. Spence either gets stopped early or loses on points imo. Brook and his team will know exactly how to deal with Erol Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

You all are exaggerating the hell out of Spence loading up on punches. Yeah he'll do that when he has you hurt over the ropes, but normally his punches come out very sharp, straight from his guard and precise. Very similar to his teammate JoJo Diaz


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You all are exaggerating the hell out of Spence loading up on punches. Yeah he'll do that when he has you hurt over the ropes, but normally his punches come out very sharp, straight from his guard and precise. Very similar to his teammate JoJo Diaz


Bball, you beat me too it.

Spence is typically a very patient fighter. Heck, even against the over-matched Bundu, he took his time and set things up carefully.

Yes, he will SOMETIMES get a little over-aggressive and throw from too far out, but somehow he doesn't lose his balance. He doesn't let his head fall forward like so many other fighters do in this situation. This is why he can keep firing proper shots from those odd angles, with full power. He even throws that big left uppercut from a safe position, which is very hard to do. (The lead-hand uppercut is a very dangerous punch to throw, as it typically leaves you very exposed to a counter.)

And also because of this, like Jermall Charlo, Spence's head is almost always protected, and he's always in position with his legs to get da' fuck out of Dodge. (Although I think Charlo is the superior defensive fighter, by a little bit.)

If I had to find negatives with Spence, they would be:

1: His jab isn't all that.

2: His defensive head movement is almost non-existant. He makes up for this by blocking well with his arms & gloves, as seen in the Barerra fight. He also avoid punches via his brilliant footwork and balance, but I fear for him on the inside, against an elite, fast-handed fighter. - And Brook's hands are very fast.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Id be more worried about him physically, Brook is always mentally ready he only comes to win, against someone like Spence you dont need to KO him you just need to win, Brook would be dumb to go for the KO just to prove something when it could go down as his best win


Hmm, I think you're underrating Brook's composure. For me, it could be one of his greatest qualities. Tactically, he'll be fine. But it's as you say - physically he'll be pushed to the limits.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Bball, you beat me too it.
> 
> Spence is typically a very patient fighter. Heck, even against the over-matched Bundu, he took his time and set things up carefully.
> 
> ...


Very good write up. Spence values his balance and footwork a lot.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

This is such a great fight and I can't wait.

I think Errol Spence will knock him out


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Spence.
Great fight no matter who wins.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Id be more worried about him physically, Brook is always mentally ready he only comes to win, against someone like Spence you dont need to KO him you just need to win, Brook would be dumb to go for the KO just to prove something when it could go down as his best win





Uncle Rico said:


> Hmm, I think you're underrating Brook's composure. For me, it could be one of his greatest qualities. Tactically, he'll be fine. But it's as you say - physically he'll be pushed to the limits.


I think you guys are underrating the effect that a first loss can have on a fighter's psyche.
Especially a KO.

Well, nobody really knows. It will be interesting to see how Brook approaches this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Eddie Hearn on Spence/Brook

Starts talking about it @ 2:10


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate that this fight is actually happening?


Don't fucking jinx it.

You genuinely never know with Matchroom fighters. You can only believe a fight is happening when the two of them walk the isle.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think you guys are underrating the effect that a first loss can have on a fighter's psyche.
> Especially a KO.
> 
> Well, nobody really knows. It will be interesting to see how Brook approaches this fight.


Yeah, true, we'll never really know.

I do, however, think Brook took far more positives from the GGG loss than the negatives. It was a fight he was expected to get smashed - which, although he did, he ended up overperforming and exceeding everyone's expectations. He certainly wouldn't have lost confidence (or even an aura of invincibility) like he would have done if he lost to someone in his own division or level. Spence is no GGG, is what he'll be thinking. And being in his town in front of 30,000 of his own fans, he's got a lot on his side. It's a more daunting task for Spence than it is Brook.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Brook 1 stone lighter than he would normally be if he had faught his last fight at 147


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834165783529861120


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Oli said:


> Don't fucking jinx it.
> 
> You genuinely never know with Matchroom fighters. You can only believe a fight is happening when the two of them walk the isle.


And I don't want to jinx it even further. BUT and you will probably know this,I have always said that about this fight in particular. I can hardly believe Brook is fighting at welter after all the rumours of difficulties against such a dangerous opponent in his next fight after taking a beating from GGG. There are less than 3 months to go before this proposed fight,and they still haven't got a definite date or venue. Im not saying they are NOT fighting,but the strategy of believing it when you see it is,I suggest,a good one.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think you guys are underrating the effect that a first loss can have on a fighter's psyche.
> Especially a KO.
> 
> Well, nobody really knows. It will be interesting to see how Brook approaches this fight.


The psyche,the weight,the fact that he had his eye socket broke. Another thing I've said on the Brit forum is whether he wins or loses if he takes this fight Ill take my hat off to brook. More than I did for him taking the GGG fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> And I don't want to jinx it even further. BUT and you will probably know this,I have always said that about this fight in particular. I can hardly believe Brook is fighting at welter after all the rumours of difficulties against such a dangerous opponent in his next fight after taking a beating from GGG. There are less than 3 months to go before this proposed fight,and they still haven't got a definite date or venue. Im not saying they are NOT fighting,but the strategy of believing it when you see it is,I suggest,a good one.


My guess is it doesn't happen.
Fury vs Parker... also won't happen.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks for putting this on. Thurman knows his stuff. Refers to Brook as the black horse,meaning we don't really know his capabilities. IF he fights and beats Spence I think they'll all be wary of him and hoping when they fight him thats the fight when the weight has taken its toll.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Oli said:


> My guess is it doesn't happen.
> Fury vs Parker... also won't happen.


I wouldn't argue with either scenario Oli.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Thanks for putting this on. Thurman knows his stuff. Refers to Brook as the black horse,meaning we don't really know his capabilities. IF he fights and beats Spence I think they'll all be wary of him and hoping when they fight him thats the fight when the weight has taken its toll.


We know more about Brook's abilities than Spence's. Brook beat Porter and showed chin and heart against GGG. He has shown good power and decent combinations off a good jab in several fights. Spence has shown great speed and power, but his chin and heart are totally untested and only Brook has a world level win.

That's what makes this so interesting. Spence has looked excellent on the way up and dealt with durable gatekeepers in brilliant fashion, but we've never seen him tagged by a good puncher or taken out of his comfort zone of leading off.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Strike said:


> We know more about Brook's abilities than Spence's. Brook beat Porter and showed chin and heart against GGG. He has shown good power and decent combinations off a good jab in several fights. Spence has shown great speed and power, but his chin and heart are totally untested and only Brook has a world level win.
> 
> That's what makes this so interesting. Spence has looked excellent on the way up and dealt with durable gatekeepers in brilliant fashion, but we've never seen him tagged by a good puncher or taken out of his comfort zone of leading off.


Good assessment I think. But Id say up to Brook beating Porter,their opposition would be roughly the same ability. But Brook beat more of them and Spence has got there in less fights. We saw how good Brook was in that fight,and saw how he could cut it away from home against a world class opponent and we are about to see if Spence can do the same. Thats if they actually fight and allay the fears that @Oli and myself have about it.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Good assessment I think. But Id say up to Brook beating Porter,their opposition would be roughly the same ability. But Brook beat more of them and Spence has got there in less fights. We saw how good Brook was in that fight,and saw how he could cut it away from home against a world class opponent and we are about to see if Spence can do the same. Thats if they actually fight and allay the fears that @Oli and myself have about it.


Agreed. Remove Porter from his record, and Brook's is not really any better than Spence's and in fact Brook looked worse in a couple of performances than Spence has in any. But...Brook did beat Porter, whereas Spence has not had the moment to step up yet. It's here now, and provided it happens we will know a lot more about both of them once it ends. Fascinating fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Good assessment I think. But Id say up to Brook beating Porter,their opposition would be roughly the same ability. But Brook beat more of them and Spence has got there in less fights. We saw how good Brook was in that fight,and saw how he could cut it away from home against a world class opponent and we are about to see if Spence can do the same. Thats if they actually fight and allay the fears that @Oli and myself have about it.


Is there a concrete venue set for this? Is it 100% done and official? Because it's only 2 and half months away from the so called date.

We won't even mention the potential for injuries and pull outs.

I'l believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Is there a concrete venue set for this? Is it 100% done and official? Because it's only 2 and half months away from the so called date.
> 
> We won't even mention the potential for injuries and pull outs.
> 
> *I'l believe it when I see it*.


I said that when it was first announced.

I still find it hard to believe, but it does seem to be very real. 
Plus, 2017 in general has been delivering some darned good matchups, so maybe we're entering a new era. - Or finally emerging from the old one.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

This could be an awful year for Hearn.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You all are exaggerating the hell out of Spence loading up on punches. Yeah he'll do that when he has you hurt over the ropes, but normally his punches come out very sharp, straight from his guard and precise. Very similar to his teammate JoJo Diaz


I don't disagree, and I'm not saying he loads up on all his shots, but I can tell you he absolutely gets hit too clean, too much. Now to this point it hasn't been a problem, but going forward it will be, I don't expect him to eat shots from elite WW's the way he has thus far. I hope he does awesome, love the kid, just saying his defense (in my opinion) is suspect.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Good assessment I think. But Id say up to Brook beating Porter,their opposition would be roughly the same ability. But Brook beat more of them and Spence has got there in less fights. We saw how good Brook was in that fight,and saw how he could cut it away from home against a world class opponent and we are about to see if Spence can do the same. Thats if they actually fight and allay the fears that @Oli and myself have about it.


Yeah, if you remove Porter, Brook's list of opponents / wins aren't exactly better. You could even argue he's looked worse and more beatable than Spence. I for one remember scoring the first Carson Jones fight a draw.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


As you probably know Ive somewhat doubted this fight from the start. I think,in fact Im sure,that boxing promoting is something of a black art. And I don't pretend to know the intricacies of it. In this case,Ive been waiting for some kind of stunt to be pulled. And you've just come out with a nice feasible one. Good thinking Rico.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah, if you remove Porter, Brook's list of opponents / wins aren't exactly better. You could even argue he's looked worse and more beatable than Spence. I for one remember scoring the first Carson Jones fight a draw.


There certainly wasn't much in it. I know it was Kells first test against a good American,but I expected a bit better from him as Jones good as he was was no world beater. And I really rated Kell at that time. He has restored my faith in him as a fighter with the Porter win and the GGG loss but now we have the twin doubts of his injury and the weight. As a matter of interest Colin Hart said on Boxnation that he was surprised at Spence coming and that he must be confident. Ive never doubted that he would come and have always said if the fight doesn't happen it will be from this end not the US.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


Just a question for you. In my opinion this is entirely possible. How do you see it panning out if it DOES happen? Spence going home/taking an overweight fight or whatever. Presumably if Kell was over and he fought and lost Spence could win the title?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Just a question for you. In my opinion this is entirely possible. How do you see it panning out if it DOES happen? Spence going home/taking an overweight fight or whatever. Presumably if Kell was over and he fought and lost Spence could win the title?


It isn't too far-fetched to think it could happen. We saw how pre-meditated the stoppage was against GGG (by that I mean how Roy Jones noted Kell's corner how they were going to stop it before it got too serious), and then staged argument between Ingle and Brook in the post-fight interview lol. So it would not surprise me if Ingle aims to make a healthy weight of 150 or whatever, and invent a plausible excuse.

In the event of it happening, I see Spence having no choice but to take the extra cash and continuing with the fight. It would be difficult to justify, to himself, a wasted camp (all the money, time and effort he put in) and lose a payday. Though personally, I would take the financial hit. I'd threaten to pull out if Brook doesn't make the contractual weight. At this stage of his career, it's better to lose a payday than his undefeated record and star potential.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> It isn't too far-fetched to think it could happen. We saw how pre-meditated the stoppage was against GGG (by that I mean how Roy Jones noted Kell's corner how they were going to stop it before it got too serious), and then staged argument between Ingle and Brook in the post-fight interview lol. So it would not surprise me if Ingle aims to make a healthy weight of 150 or whatever, and invent a plausible excuse.
> 
> In the event of it happening, I see Spence having no choice but to take the extra cash and continuing with the fight. It would be difficult to justify, to himself, a wasted camp (all the money, time and effort he put in) and lose a payday. Though personally, I would take the financial hit. I'd threaten to pull out if Brook doesn't make the contractual weight. At this stage of his career, it's better to lose a payday than his undefeated record and star potential.


Thanks for that. Im a very cynical old bugger and don't write anything off in this sport.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


How did I not think of this?

I think you've just seen into the future with this one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


It's a brilliant, and somewhat plausible hypothesis. I could even see Brook not caring about a huge financial penalty.

However, if this was the plan, then why take the fight at all? He has no "emotional" need to beat Spence, since he can legitimately move up. There's plenty of money to be made at 154, and arguably against easier opponents than Spence. If he beats Spence, but comes in heavy, then that seriously tarnishes the win.

I just don't see your scenario as making much sense to team Brook.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's a brilliant, and somewhat plausible hypothesis. I could even see Brook not caring about a huge financial penalty.
> 
> However, if this was the plan, then why take the fight at all? He has no "emotional" need to beat Spence, since he can legitimately move up. There's plenty of money to be made at 154, and arguably against easier opponents than Spence. If he beats Spence, but comes in heavy, then that seriously tarnishes the win.
> 
> I just don't see your scenario as making much sense to team Brook.


Yes, good point.

Perhaps this won't be their plan outright from the beginning. Their intentions may very well be to defend the title legitimately and maintain a presence in the more lucrative welterweight division. But if in the final third of camp they come to the realisation that dropping down further to 147 would have more harmful implications than they originally thought (in terms of conditioning and chances of winning), then I believe they may adjust their preparations and avoid the agony of losing those extra pounds. Similar to what Mayweather did to Marquez.

And to answer your question of: why take the fight at all? I really do still believe that Hearn and Brook were trapped into settling for Spence. Their insistence on the Khan fight (and putting themselves forward for Pac) made everyone challenge their claim of not belonging in the division anymore. Spence is the first only decent mandatory challenger that's being asked of him, and so to ignore him when all of the other options had been depleted, would have made it a shameful duck. His 147 title reign would have been a laughable one.

So yeah, Spence wasn't their ideal choice. They've been forced into this. And so it wouldn't surprise if, near the end, they think: "Screw the weight. Screw the belt. Screw killing ourselves for an opponent we didn't even want, and risk losing our *'0' that is worth more". And you can absolutely guarantee that Brook will be forgiven for this. With the hate so intense for his arch-enemy, Khan, Skysports and the British public saw nothing wrong in his atrocious run of welterweight opponents. So they'll barely bat an eyelid if he and Hearn run the weight excuse.

*I say '0', because in the eyes of many, his stock is unchanged from the impossible GGG task.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's a brilliant, and somewhat plausible hypothesis. I could even see Brook not caring about a huge financial penalty.
> 
> However, if this was the plan, then why take the fight at all? He has no "emotional" need to beat Spence, since he can legitimately move up. There's plenty of money to be made at 154, and arguably against easier opponents than Spence. If he beats Spence, but comes in heavy, then that seriously tarnishes the win.
> 
> I just don't see your scenario as making much sense to team Brook.


I actually think it might. I actually think Spence may already be seen as a better fighter than Porter,though it would have been different if Porter had beat Thurman. To the average man in the street if Brook comes in 3 or 4 pounds heavier than Spence this will be nothing. He can say he's tried to shift it. By the time they get in the ring it might just be a 7 pound advantage. I still think it would be a close fight but theres a possibility Brook could look a real beast and do a job. In this scenario I don't think anybody would consider the weight. All they'd see was a guy who did better than most against GGG tried to make the weight,failed and beat his mandatory,and toughest,contender. Then they'd be talking about his coming assault on the junior middleweights and that none of the champions could live with him. And another lucrative PPV for one of brooks last fights. There won't be many more.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

I would argue Brook's stock rocketed after the GGG fight, particularly stateside. Whereas Kahan's pitty patty six rounds against canelo before the inevitable has just become another highlight reel starching and his stock remained unchanged either way, just another KO to add to the list.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*De La Hoya: Spence Will Destroy Brook - I'd Love To Promote Him*

By Carlos Boogs

Golden Boy Promotions CEO Oscar De La Hoya believes welterweight contender Errol Spence is one of the best up and coming fighters in the sport - and he would love to have the United States Olympian sign with his company.

Spence (21-0, 18 KOs) is scheduled to face IBF welterweight champion Kell Brook (36-1, 25 KOs) in a mandatory fight on a date in May.

According to Brook's promoter, Eddie Hearn of Matchroom Sport, the date is likely to fall on May 27 in the champion's hometown of Sheffield.










De La Hoya believes Spence - if promoted and marketed right - could be the second coming of Hall of Fame great Sugar Ray Leonard.

As far as the upcoming fight, De La Hoya predicts a career defining performance by Spence. He says the undefeated fighter will wipe Brook out in a showcase victory.

The odds of De La Hoya working with Spence is very unlikely. Spence is advised by boxing power broker Al Haymon and fights under the Premier Boxing Champions banner. Last month, Haymon and PBC secured a very important legal victory when a judge dismissed a lawsuit that was filed against them by De La Hoya and his company.

There was a time when the majority of Haymon's fighters were being handled by Golden Boy. That relationship came to an end in early 2015, when Haymon reached a deal with Golden Boy to part ways. Haymon left with his entire stable and ultimately formed the PBC brand.

Despite the past bad blood with Spence's management, De La Hoya would love to get the opportunity to promote him.

"I would build [Spence] into a Sugar Ray Leonard. He's the type of fighter who wants to fight the best, he believes in himself. He's young, he's a good looking kid. He's a fighter that I would love to promote," De La Hoya told the Sweet Scientists show on SiriusXM Rush 93.

"I believe that he destroys Kell Brook. That's how good he is. But imagine if Errol Spence and the Golden Boy were together - oh man!"


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

I am over the moon Spence is stepping up, its unfortunate that its against Brook. But Brook has been left wanting and not achieved what he set out to do. If Memory serves me right I have conversed with @bballchump11 earlier on in spence's career. I see him doing great things if he can match up his skills with the weight at 147 I see him topping the division, cleaning out the division is another matter due to politics in the sport and duckers. Good Luck to him as a Brit I want Brook to win but its near the end of his career


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dat left hook.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spencer's sparring partners are 
Daquan Arnett 
Jermell Charlo
Caleb Brant
Adrian Taylor (light heavyweight)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side note, hung out with Errol Spence's uncle on the train in Brooklyn for the Thurman-Garcia fight. Cool guy.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> On a side note, does anyone else think it's possible that Brook _may _purposefully give up his title on the scales? He may feel it's better to walk in nice and healthy (say, 150) and improve his chances of beating Spence - who, at this point, a win over is more valuable than the belt itself. He can always fall back on the excuse: "I tried genuinely tried, but the final pounds weren't coming off".


I think it would be very difficult for them to do it given the departmentalised nature of his setup. I was speaking with someone last year who had been to a talk at a university near Brook's home which mentioned that his nutrition and weight management is an almost separate group to his training team - in part because he could no longer be trusted to eat properly.

Apparently he began this camp at a lower weight than he does normally (which says more about his between fight discipline previously) so they shouldn't have any excuses.

Hearn and Brooks team are being a little sneaky in a way with this one. They are presenting it as "Brook could of moved up but he is staying at 147 because he wants to defend his belt". Nonsense. They took this route because , other than Khan, it is the biggest payday. Anyone at 154 such as Cotto would of wanted to huge sum to go over to the UK , leaving Brook with the leftovers. Fighting Spence he gets around 70% of a PPV pot, in a fight which will be hyped to the moon as the most difficult thing since... Bellew vs Haye. He stands to make some good money.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Side note, hung out with Errol Spence's uncle on the train in Brooklyn for the Thurman-Garcia fight. Cool guy.


Thx, Bogo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kell Brook must be well prepared, that night spence will trigger the inferno - Charlo


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Spence by decision. His style capitalizes on all of Brook's flaws. And Brook is a very good fighter, but he'd be anxious and predictable in his offense while Spence doesn't hesitate whatsoever in landing that straight left to the head and body. They both like to stand right in front of their opponents, and I think Spence would be the sharper and more consistent of the two when squaring up. Brook is very tough so I don't think Spence gets the stoppage, but I think he'd land the cleaner shots over 12.


when it comes to fight predictions, no need to guess. you know what needs to be done. oh yes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> when it comes to fight predictions, no need to guess. you know what needs to be done. oh yes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence in very good shape


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Kell Brook must be well prepared, that night spence will trigger the inferno - Charlo


I can't believe how small he looks next to Charlo ! (That's Jermell, right?) Jeez, that's only a 13 lb difference?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Kell Brook must be well prepared, that night spence will trigger the inferno - Charlo


Charlo looks huge here; calves, arms, everything. Spence should stay at welter as long as possible.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Few bits on Twitter saying its postponed due to Brook spraining his ankle running


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> Few bits on Twitter saying its postponed due to Brook spraining his ankle running


I sure fucking hope not. I'll wait until I see an announcement before I talk shit


----------



## Stingray (Aug 13, 2016)

Noonaldinho said:


> Few bits on Twitter saying its postponed due to Brook spraining his ankle running


Most likely nonsense. The guy who started the rumour is a Twitter troll & completely anti-Matchroom. I'm guessing he's gone into meltdown after Joshua's win.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> Few bits on Twitter saying its postponed due to Brook spraining his ankle running


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Kell Brook must be well prepared, that night spence will trigger the inferno - Charlo


How the fuck did he make 154 lol


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't believe how small he looks next to Charlo ! (That's Jermell, right?) Jeez, that's only a 13 lb difference?


It's more than a 13lb difference probably. Errol Spence will be well into his camp whereas Charlo hasn't got anything lined up so will be fully hydrated, when Spence rehydrates I doubt the size difference will look so much


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Stingray said:


> Most likely nonsense. The guy who started the rumour is a Twitter troll & completely anti-Matchroom. I'm guessing he's gone into meltdown after Joshua's win.


To be fair, Brook also tweeted yesterday about eating Chocolate Brownie after the fight so yes probably bullshit


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Kell Brook must be well prepared, that night spence will trigger the inferno - Charlo


Charlo must have been huge at 154, he looks three weight classes bigger than Soence and Spence is seen as a very big welter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> It's more than a 13lb difference probably. Errol Spence will be well into his camp whereas Charlo hasn't got anything lined up so will be fully hydrated, when Spence rehydrates I doubt the size difference will look so much


Naw that was Jermell Charlo. Spence was helping Charlo prepare for his fight with Charles Hatley just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Brook is damaged goods, he needs a good exit plan or he will be disappointed in the next few fights. Expect a handful of losses if he continues to fight at this level. GGG broke his face, Spence is gonna power through the damaged goods.

I would have never let Kell Brook fight GGG last year had I been in his corner. I wish they had made a smarter choice rather than the spontaneous one in thinking you can beat GGG with no good reason.


----------



## Stingray (Aug 13, 2016)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Brook is damaged goods, he needs a good exit plan or he will be disappointed in the next few fights. Expect a handful of losses if he continues to fight at this level. GGG broke his face, Spence is gonna power through the damaged goods.
> 
> I would have never let Kell Brook fight GGG last year had I been in his corner. I wish they had made a smarter choice rather than the spontaneous one in thinking you can beat GGG with no good reason.


History shows that this notion of being damaged goods after suffering a "broken face" is entirely untrue. For example, Denis Lebedev suffered the same injury against Guillermo Jones & arguably returned a much better fighter than before. Hopefully Brook can have the same sort of Indian summer that Lebedev had.

I definitely agree about the GGG fight. Brook doesn't give a shit - he'll clearly fight anyone. It's then down to his team around him to veto these crazy ideas of his. I guess the smarter option they had was Jessie Vargas, although it looked to me like he was pricing himself out of the fight. On the flip side of all this, it's raised Brook's profile significantly, so that all future pay-days are greater than what they would have been otherwise.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stingray said:


> History shows that this notion of being damaged goods after suffering a "broken face" is entirely untrue. For example, Denis Lebedev suffered the same injury against Guillermo Jones & arguably returned a much better fighter than before. Hopefully Brook can have the same sort of Indian summer that Lebedev had.
> 
> I definitely agree about the GGG fight. Brook doesn't give a shit - he'll clearly fight anyone. It's then down to his team around him to veto these crazy ideas of his. I guess the smarter option they had was Jessie Vargas, although it looked to me like he was pricing himself out of the fight. On the flip side of all this, it's raised Brook's profile significantly, so that all future pay-days are greater than what they would have been otherwise.


True Abraham and Ali also fought whole fights with broken jaws


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

If Brook wins then this will have been a glorious year for Hearn.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I still see this as a toss up fight. We don't know how Brook will handle cutting back to 147 and we have no idea how Spence will handle a fighter of Brook's level. 

For Vegas to have either guy as a notable favorite seems odd. For the favorite to be the least experienced is beyond me.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> If Brook wins then this will have been a glorious year for Hearn.


yep. got the feeling this isnt quite going to go his way though.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Brook is damaged goods, he needs a good exit plan or he will be disappointed in the next few fights. Expect a handful of losses if he continues to fight at this level. GGG broke his face, Spence is gonna power through the damaged goods.
> 
> I would have never let Kell Brook fight GGG last year had I been in his corner. I wish they had made a smarter choice rather than the spontaneous one in thinking you can beat GGG with no good reason.


There was the little matter of 4 million pounds . And Brook has got balls of steel , I think it was decision to fight Golovkin and his team fell in line . I reckon the public criticism of his competition post Porter stung him.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If Brook wins then this will have been a glorious year for Hearn.


True, but I prefer to concentrate on the fighters.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> True, but I prefer to concentrate on the fighters.


Of course. But it just struck me today. Very close to having gone the other way. Bellew losing, Joshua losing and Brook losing would have been a big hit for Matchroom which would, by extension, have been a big hit on their fighters too.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Kell's weight on point. #chocolatebrownie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860422112753930240


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Three weeks out and hardly any hype thus far. What's going on?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Three weeks out and hardly any hype thus far. What's going on?


Yeah seriously, at least have a face off or a 30m 24/7.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Three weeks out and hardly any hype thus far. What's going on?


TBF theres been loads of big fights so itll be hard for them to build up hype way out. It should start shortly though, in the UK at least as Sky will start hitting in heavy to sell the PPV.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> There was the little matter of 4 million pounds . And Brook has got balls of steel , I think it was decision to fight Golovkin and his team fell in line . I reckon the public criticism of his competition post Porter stung him.


I think it was a combination of the criticism and the desire for a big pay day. Brook had chased Khan for ages, taking softer touches along the way to just stay active.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think it was a combination of the criticism and the desire for a big pay day. Brook had chased Khan for ages, taking softer touches along the way to just stay active.


Pretty much


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Kell's weight on point. #chocolatebrownie
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860422112753930240


Bad news for Spence. I also like that chocolate brownie thing because of those rumors about him being in the closet. :lol:


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I still see this as a toss up fight. We don't know how Brook will handle cutting back to 147 and we have no idea how Spence will handle a fighter of Brook's level.


This, 100%.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Spence is a little overhyped at the moment. But I think it's more that people have faith in his abilities, not that they're making more out of his victories than what they should. There are similarities with Porter though; Spence beat Algieri and Bundu as dominantly as Porter beat Alexander and Malignaggi, or more. Spence just looks more accurate in his work and less reliant on pure athleticism.


Any fan of pugilism could clearly see the technical proficiency that Spence displays was and is light years ahead of Porter. That coupled with seeming power in both hands seems to indicate if his jaw holds up, he could be a really good or great fighter.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860572890223300608


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's get hyped!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861935146945130496


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Im well hyped. Landed on my borthday this year so lucked out with three good fights at least. Hopefully Helenius v Chisora II is on air as well and I can record it for after. 

Good night of boxing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

close decision for brook...either way it's going to be a good one..

doubt anyone will be stopped these guys will be fighting a tactical match and can't see them taking to many risks.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Brook is damaged goods. Never been so sure of a fight outcome in my life! Anyone picking Brook I challenge to a one year ban.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Time to avenge my boy Shawn Porter....bring it HOME!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence gonna' WHUP dat ass.

Look, The Special One is very good, probably he best he's ever been. I'm a big fan.

- But folks seem to think that, because he looked good for a while against Golovkin, even winning a few rounds, that he can survive Spence. That's foolish:

Spence is infinitely faster than Golovkin, both of hand and of foot. He also has 2" more reach than Golovkin & in the last year he's developed a very good jab. (It used to be weak.) He also is amazing at launching an atack from way outside, without losing balance or proper head placement, then exploding out again to safety. (Golovkin can't do that.) Spence's head movement isn't all that, (currently his only flaw) but he makes up for it with an excellent ability to block (helped by his fast reflexes)
- This all makes him VERY hard to hit.

He also has better reflexes than the now-aging Golovkin, which makes him a better counter-puncher. (easily equal to, if not better than, Golovkin in his prime.)

Plus, while Golovkin surely has more power, Spence clearly has enough to KTFO anybody foolish enough to get in the ring with him.

Combine that with the fact that Brook is not the type to cover up and dance all night, and you know the end of this story ..... Nighty night, sweet prince.

Spence will eat Special K for breakfast. ( Yes, I said it. I know, I know. :sad5 )


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Kel Brook a gorilla, a dog a gorilla dogg.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Kel Brook a gorilla, a dog a gorilla dogg.


Spence going to give him the Harambe treatment then.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Going with Kell Brook.

I honestly think he's the best welterweight in the world.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Going with Kell Brook.
> 
> I honestly think he's the best welterweight in the world.


Agree. He beat the version of Porter that looked pretty damn unstoppable. Brook was an underdog IIRC (been so damn long). Thurman had a razor-close fight with Porter and Brook beat Porter clear.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864761166173700096
Brook's gonna smoke his boots


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Kell Brook is the real deal, we will see if Spence is.
Good fight, im well hyped.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Going with Kell Brook.
> 
> I honestly think he's the best welterweight in the world.


When Errol Spence wins you should go away for a year.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864761166173700096


Dat's gonna' make for a NICE corpse!

I feel kinda' bad, though. Kell seems like such a nice guy. :hat


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> When Errol Spence wins you should go away for a year.


Because I got the wrong end in a genuine 50/50 fight?

You should just go away mate.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Because I got the wrong end in a genuine 50/50 fight?
> 
> You should just go away mate.


Mr. Sensitive over here.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://www.skysports.com/brook/news/34037/10882733/12

Good little piece on kel brook making 147 again


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

My dream fight.

I see Spence going for the knockout for a couple of reasons. Whether it certain or not is diff story.

1) Kell could be damaged from his last scrap. KO'ing him means a shorter and easier night.

2) Fight is in Kell's hometown.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> My dream fight.
> 
> I see Spence going for the knockout for a couple of reasons. Whether it certain or not is diff story.
> 
> ...


welcome back fam.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


do you see Kell heart being a major factor in this fight? I don't think he's one of the unbreakable from what was shown in 3g match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> do you see Kell heart being a major factor in this fight? I don't think he's one of the unbreakable from what was shown in 3g match


Good question. Brook has some dog in him where if he gets hurt, he'll fight back hard and gut it out. I feel if it's a 1 sided beatdown however and he's not landing anything in return, he'll fold.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Hopefully Spence knocks his annoying ass out. I'm sick of hearing about chocolate brownies and he's not even chocolate colored, ffs.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Spence gonna' WHUP dat ass.
> 
> Look, The Special One is very good, probably he best he's ever been. I'm a big fan.
> 
> ...


Nice post.

What do you think about Spence's tendency to throw wide shots, as opposed to straight ones? Do you think that'll make him especially vulnerable to Brook's straight chocolate brownies down the pipe?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Nice post.
> 
> What do you think about Spence's tendency to throw wide shots, as opposed to straight ones? Do you think that'll make him especially vulnerable to Brook's straight chocolate brownies down the pipe?


I think Spence just normally does that when he has control over his opponent.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Spence just normally does that when he has control over his opponent.


Yeah, I get that feeling too.

But he does it also when he's going for the kill - which he'll try and do more often against Brook because he knows the judges will do him no favours. That's where I think it'll present Brook more opportunity to step in and counter with straight rights.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope the rest of the boxing world will see why Spence is so hyped. I think he's different class and is the type of fighter that will not be fazed by the crowd or the occasion, if anything that will motivate him more. 

He was destined to become a world champion. I feel he stops Kell.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Nice post.
> 
> What do you think about Spence's tendency to throw wide shots, as opposed to straight ones? Do you think that'll make him especially vulnerable to Brook's straight chocolate brownies down the pipe?


Good question, but I think Bball has it right, above. It's not like Spence is offensively limited. At a minimum, he now has a great jab, so that will negate Brook's offense a lot. Both guys are so fast, we'll probably see more of a high-paced fencing match than a rock'em sock'em slugfest.

Remember too that Spence has a deadly uppercut, and an insanely good body attack. For me, those will be the difference. The fight will surely be fought mostly on the outside, but Spence can explode in before you even blink. His body work should make all the difference in this fight. A 1-2 to the ribs, Brook ducks down to cover, then the Spence uppercut. 
Good night, nice knowing you.

----

Another possible factor in this fight (one I may have mentioned a while back) is that Brook will probably have a chip on his shoulder, and feel like he needs to prove to the world how good he is. Therefore, he may take foolish chances, and Spence is a deadly counterpuncher.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Just been in hospital having a large mole removed from my penis. 

Won't be shagging one of those again!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Really can't wait for this one! I love me some Kell but going with Spence here on gut instincts and belief that he is truly that special type of fighter.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a sneaking suspicion this is going to be a fairly easy night's work for Spence. Regardless, I'm really looking forward to this fight and I hope there's some drama in the ring.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Brook is damaged goods, totally fucked in this one. It'll be one sided, but Kell will have a ton to say afterwards.

Easy work Brits, kiss that belt goodbye. Brook totally fucked himself in fighting GGG. Not gonna end well for Brook shit he might lose to Khan when its all said and done :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Was originally picking Spence but after rewatching a couple of his fights I'm not so sure, he's a physical beast but not that sold on his skills. Starting to favor Brook. When you're blessed with that kind of size, speed and power it's natural to look invincible against the kind of opposition he's been up against, slow, featherfisted, basic guys like Algieri, Bundu and Van Weerden. And these are literally the best names on his resume. He's got zero head movement, bad news against a sharp, accurate counterpuncher like Brook. Timing beats speed and Brook punches hard. 

Spence has never had to worry about what's coming back at him, but Brooks got the power to keep him honest and reluctant to attack the body which he normally relies on to break down his opponents. Spence got all the physical advantages here but Brook has the better skills. If he can take Spences jab away early he might even make it a schooling.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

^Solid their is a huge gap in experience and level of opposition. Nonetheless, I think having his eye socket broken will cut Brook' career short. I don't see Kell outboxing the kid. He can't fight going backwards and Spence will touch him as Brook tends to slip and stay in the pocket. I haven't seen Errol Spence have to fight off the backfoot yet...

It won't be pretty. I expect them to swing bombs and in the middle rounds Kell will have had enough. Spence is too good, this is a tall order for your first fight back since surgery.

Kell might possibly build a lead, but Spence will stalk and power through the champ. Kell Brook is getting TKO'd again.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Nice post.
> 
> What do you think about Spence's tendency to throw wide shots, as opposed to straight ones? Do you think that'll make him especially vulnerable to Brook's straight chocolate brownies down the pipe?


I think Spence's hooks are an advantage to be honest. Especially his right hook which he uses brilliantly to herd his opponents, stopping them from moving away from his power hand. His looping shots from both sides keep his opponent trapped in the danger zone. Brooks lateral movement is going to be very important in this fight and if Spence can control that then he has a great chance.










See how when Barrera tries to escape to his left (Spences right), Spence is able to stop him in his tracks using his right hook. Watching the ALgieri and Barrera fights its interesting that both start the fight almost exclusively circling left, but by the end they were moving right into Spence's left hand.Thats a testament to his footwork, and his ring generalship.

You make a good point about the chocolate brownie down the middle though. Brook has an excellent jab but i dont think it will be a huge factor due to southpaw/orthodox, but his straight right is a wicked shot too. Spence is a very offensive fighter and gets caught slipping sometimes by quick accurate shots. His stance is great, like a mirrored Joe Louis, but as a southpaw it does put his head more in line for the back hand than it would if he was an orthodox fighter.

Absolutely buzzing for this.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Carson Jones on what it's like facing Brook:

http://www.skysports.com/brook/news/34037/10885697/31


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I think Spence's hooks are an advantage to be honest. Especially his right hook which he uses brilliantly to herd his opponents, stopping them from moving away from his power hand. His looping shots from both sides keep his opponent trapped in the danger zone. Brooks lateral movement is going to be very important in this fight and if Spence can control that then he has a great chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:
> 
> 
> > Was originally picking Spence but after rewatching a couple of his fights I'm not so sure, he's a physical beast but not that sold on his skills. Starting to favor Brook. When you're blessed with that kind of size, speed and power it's natural to look invincible against the kind of opposition he's been up against, slow, featherfisted, basic guys like Algieri, Bundu and Van Weerden. And these are literally the best names on his resume. He's got zero head movement, bad news against a sharp, accurate counterpuncher like Brook. Timing beats speed and Brook punches hard.
> ...


It'll be a good night for Spence if he can jab his way in to close the distance like he did with Algieri.

Porter couldn't compete with Brook at jabbing. Brook styled on him in the center of the ring.

3g jab got him close to Brook. Brook got push to the ropes.






I see Spence getting the better of the jabbing. He holds his lead hand higher which provides a buffer for jabs.






See Brook taking some jabs from a southpaw. He likes to keep his lead hand beneath his face.

Brook defense against lefty jab is to fade his head back and go to counter with his own.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Time watch more tape later.

See what Kell can do to win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Time watch more tape later.
> 
> See what Kell can do to win.


Problem is, Spence has no doubt watched those same tapes. :hat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man Spence is becoming pretty popular. I remember watching this kid in the first round of the Olympics and now he's breaking through. Same with Joshua. I love seeing a fighter develop over their career from the start.






This makes me mad that I didn't get a picture with Errol when I met him at Waffle House :lol:


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Spence is becoming pretty popular. I remember watching this kid in the first round of the Olympics and now he's breaking through. Same with Joshua. I love seeing a fighter develop over their career from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of fight fans.
Just don't go all Dealtwith retarded level with Spence. English fans appreciate their athletes/boxers even if it's not one of theirs. Here on the states Spence would get much less fan appearance. Just take a look at both of those work out videos. Brook almost 40k views, Spence barely 5k.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

double


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone is getting stopped. 
1. Errol out bullies Kell
2. Kell catches Errol coming in


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought brook outbullied the bully in Golovkin. I don't know if Spence can outbully Brook....


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

I keep going back and forth on who wins. Excellent match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is old but:









Look at that. Not one second worth considering personality, attachment, love. Doesn't even think twice about killing someone he knows nothing about, not even what they look like. People are just moving objects to him. He doesn't care. Brook is just a bag he has to beat real good.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Look at that. Not one second worth considering personality, attachment, love.* Doesn't even think twice about killing someone he knows nothing about, not even what they look like. People are just moving objects to him.* He doesn't care. Brook is just a bag he has to beat real good.


He should run for president of the United States.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just realized I'm gonna miss this fight. Tomorrow I gotta drive the little family to Albuquerque to spend the weekend with my Dad and step mom. I'll be on the road as the fight happens FML.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Both guys look fucking amazing. Should be a great fight. I think Spence gets him in the 11th, maybe behind on the cards.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This is it. It's strap season. Tomorrow Brook will be just another man down.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Tunnel vision...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got back from the weigh in, I'm psyched. Both in great shape, both camps look cheery and confident. Got a great space next to the cameras as well and took some pics of my own:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868088255979376640


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is old but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're reading far too much into that response...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Felix said:


> I think you're reading far too much into that response...


I dunno man. Spence does come across like a guy who shows very little emotion, something sinister about how relaxed he can be. I love that in a boxer.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Felix said:


> I think you're reading far too much into that response...


I dont know man, something has got to be off for him to choose to fuck Whoopi Goldberg, fuck that.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I dunno man. Spence does come across like a guy who shows very little emotion, something sinister about how relaxed he can be. I love that in a boxer.


It's more the way Bogo's treating it as if Spence was really in a position to actually kill ne of them. :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I dont know man, something has got to be off for him to choose to fuck Whoopi Goldberg, fuck that.


Yeah that's probably the most worrying bit of his choice. :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


That's exactly how their faces will look right after the fight is over.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Yeah that's probably the most worrying bit of his choice. :rofl


I dunno. Whoopie's probably a super-freak in bed. :tdh:wales:yep


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I dunno. Whoopie's probably a super-freak in bed. :tdh:wales:yep


That'd just further cement the Rick James lookalike thing though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Both guys look amazing. Can't wait .


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I like Pauli but don't agree that fighting in America is a ' home ' fight for foreign fighters whereas for an American going abroad its a properly away fight where they're rightfully scared of getting jobbed. American bullshit and paranoia with a sprinkle of superiority complex .


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@bballchump11 Why is the poll private bro?

I want to laugh at all the wrong picks man, I got a bunch of gifs ready.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Goes without saying but both guys are in serious shape. 12 rd war incoming


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I pick Brook by knockout. My question bout Brook is the fight with GGG and how it will affect him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I pick Brook by knockout. My question bout Brook is the fight with GGG and how it will affect him.


MAG!! Where have you been? Don't tell me you forgot your password again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I like Pauli but don't agree that fighting in America is a ' home ' fight for foreign fighters whereas for an American going abroad its a properly away fight where they're rightfully scared of getting jobbed. American bullshit and paranoia with a sprinkle of superiority complex .


No, he's right. The house fighter is the one signed to the promoter. As simple as that.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> MAG!! Where have you been? Don't tell me you forgot your password again.


Bogotazo, Very long time. Good to see you still on here. What is up? Funny thing is, I did forget the password.. And I remembered half of it and thought, I can remember the rest. So I did somehow. I still miss that old site we used to be on just because of the amount of posts I had, but they kicked me off. I forget the name of them, but I had 20,000 posts and all of a sudden I was banned from that.site.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Bogotazo, Very long time. Good to see you still on here. What is up? Funny thing is, I did forget the password.. And I remembered half of it and thought, I can remember the rest. So I did somehow. I still miss that old site we used to be on just because of the amount of posts I had, but they kicked me off. I forget the name of them, but I had 20,000 posts and all of a sudden I was banned from that.site.


Just click "forgot password" next time man.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I want to open up some brains and see why people think Brook by KO.

Spence harboring glass on the down low?

Porter, who has a good chin, is the king of rushing in. I don't remember Kell seriously hurting him.

Spence is intelligent about how he cuts distance.

This isn't pacquiao catapulting himself into shit.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I want to open up some brains and see why people think Brook by KO.
> 
> Spence harboring glass on the down low?
> 
> ...


Spence tends to get overly aggressive and comes in wide with little to no head movement. Brook has enough power to drop him while coming in


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Spence tends to get overly aggressive and comes in wide with *little to no head movement*. Brook has enough power to drop him while coming in


I'm sure Spence will get hit.

But if he's going to get stopped in his career, I don't see Brook being the one to do it.

Some fighters take more punishment than others on route to victory


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just click "forgot password" next time man.


I think I will remember my password next time. It is good to see you on here still and some of the other old time guys.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Spence tends to get overly aggressive and comes in wide with *little to no head movement*. Brook has enough power to drop him while coming in


I'm sure Spence will get hit.

But if he's going to get stopped in his career, I don't see Brook being the one to do it.

Some


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just click "forgot password" next time man.


I think I will remember my password next time. It is good to see you on here still and some of the other old time guys.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm sure Spence will get hit.
> 
> But if he's going to get stopped in his career, I don't see Brook being the one to do it.
> 
> Some


He's been rocked before, this isn't a fight I'd put money on


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Spence tends to get overly aggressive and comes in wide with little to no head movement. Brook has enough power to drop him while coming in


It's true that Spence doesn't have great head movement. It's the one thing he really lacks. However, most of the time when he explodes in, he keep his guard way up with one glove. He'll typically even raise the other glove back up as he continues with a combination.

Sometimes he does do what I think you 're talking about: Swinging away with both arms arc'ed, and sort of squared-up on his opponent, it's practically his signature style, and then sure his head is exposed.

- Except it would take the world's greatest counter-puncher to fire back under such conditions. All that firepower coming in from both sides, and the opponent is going to fire down the center, leaving half his head open? Not a great idea. Spence knows this. With that combo, his defense is his offense. - And then after he throws one of those combos, almost every time he gets his full guard back up immediately, as he explodes back out to safety.

Well, Brook is a very good counter-puncher, so who knows? But I think if he tries the old brownie while Spence is doing his double-hook tango, that will be the end of the dance for Kell. Are Brook's hands fast enough for that? Hmmmm. maybe. - but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I could see Spence getting hurt or dropped because he does come in a bit aggressive.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I could see Spence getting hurt or dropped because he does come in a bit aggressive.


Take the privacy off the poll.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Take the privacy off the poll.


Don't seem to be able to edit that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Some predictions...


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I want to open up some brains and see why people think Brook by KO.
> 
> Spence harboring glass on the down low?
> 
> ...


At 3:54 of this video, wobbles Porter with an uppercut and left hook. Brook couldn't finish him off. Porter is stubborn as fuck, very tough fighter and hard to look great against because he possesses good power and speed, enough to hurt anyone in the division.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence 155.8 on the current scales.
Probably close to his real fight night weight.

Brook is 156.9 lbs, probably going to be a little heavier in the ring.

http://www.skysports.com/brook/news/34037/10894747/1


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

its been a long time coming, but we are finally here.....go get em tiger!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Some predictions...


The guy at 15.00 spoke brilliantly.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's true that Spence doesn't have great head movement. It's the one thing he really lacks. However, most of the time when he explodes in, he keep his guard way up with one glove. He'll typically even raise the other glove back up as he continues with a combination.
> 
> Sometimes he does do what I think you 're talking about: Swinging away with both arms arc'ed, and sort of squared-up on his opponent, it's practically his signature style, and then sure his head is exposed.
> 
> ...


I think Brook is more than capable of finding a home for his straight right, if I was Spence I wouldn't want to be overly aggressive with hooks because he'll be wide open for Brooks straighter punches. I also feel it's very important for Brook to strike Spence before he even starts throwing those hooks, if gives ground to Spence early and is reluctant to throw he's very much at risk of getting beaten up and bullied. If Brook negates Spence's pressure effectively early in the fight he will have more energy later in the fight to survive an inevitable firefight later in the fight. It's such a fantastic fight and it brilliant hearing everyone's opinion on how the fight is going to go down. I'm picking Brook on points, putting in the work early and surviving a late onslaught!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Can't wait for this.

We'll find out how well Brook counters and how well Spence pressures


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

This fight, for me, hinges on how good Spence's chin is for the most part. Brook will be throwing a lot of leather early on to establish dominance and set the tone. If in that period Spence is hurt or buzzed a few times, then I see Brook getting away with it. 

But if Spence isn't deterred by round 4 and he begins finding the mark, then those remain 8 are going to be reeeeeeaaally long for Brook. If you've killed yourself to make 147, the thought of going another 2/3rds of a fight against an opponent who keeps ripping at your body, will be mentally draining. Especially if this opponent, unlike the previous ones, is just as big as you.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Spence 155.8 on the current scales.
> Probably close to his real fight night weight.
> 
> Brook is 156.9 lbs, probably going to be a little heavier in the ring.
> ...


I highly doubt Spence will be anywhere near 155 on fight night. he is big. he looks similar in size to brook who is probably just a little bit heavier and will surely weigh like 165 on fight night maybe even more


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I think Brook is more than capable of finding a home for his straight right, if I was Spence I wouldn't want to be overly aggressive with hooks because he'll be wide open for Brooks straighter punches. I also feel it's very important for Brook to strike Spence before he even starts throwing those hooks, if gives ground to Spence early and is reluctant to throw he's very much at risk of getting beaten up and bullied. If Brook negates Spence's pressure effectively early in the fight he will have more energy later in the fight to survive an inevitable firefight later in the fight. It's such a fantastic fight and it brilliant hearing everyone's opinion on how the fight is going to go down. I'm picking Brook on points, putting in the work early and surviving a late onslaught!


Good thoughts.

We shall see.....


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I've commanded the Spence train since 2012. Today is the day he arrives.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

So excited for this! My chief concern is Brook's ability to perform at his best coming down in weight. Could be a major coming out party for the young Spence regardless.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> This fight, for me, hinges on how good Spence's chin is for the most part. Brook will be throwing a lot of leather early on to establish dominance and set the tone. If in that period Spence is hurt or buzzed a few times, then I see Brook getting away with it.
> 
> But if Spence isn't deterred by round 4 and he begins finding the mark, then those remain 8 are going to be reeeeeeaaally long for Brook. If you've killed yourself to make 147, the thought of going another 2/3rds of a fight against an opponent who keeps ripping at your body, will be mentally draining. Especially if this opponent, unlike the previous ones, is just as big as you.


I don't see Spence being the type to mentally pack up.

He's someone you outfight, outbox, or knock out.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Brook looks great for about 4 rounds. Then Spence starts landing and by the 11th is a wrap. Either q corner stoppage or Brook takes a knee after a massive beating. Brook's chin is to good and has too tough but Spence's power is too much and has got the skills and style to land often.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Strap Season.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I highly doubt Spence will be anywhere near 155 on fight night. he is big. he looks similar in size to brook who is probably just a little bit heavier and will surely weigh like 165 on fight night maybe even more


According to the commentators Spence was 11 stone 7 lbs which is 161 lbs.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Brook looks great for about 4 rounds. Then Spence starts landing and by the 11th is a wrap. Either q corner stoppage or Brook takes a knee after a massive beating. Brook's chin is to good and has too tough but Spence's power is too much and has got the skills and style to land often.


Damn I'm good.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I wanted Brook to see the final bell but it didn't happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence is the damn truth. Thurman is in trouble now that Spence has proven his chin


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Brook eats this American hype job for breakfast just like he did Porter.
> 
> Then we'll just hear a lot of shit about how Spece wasn't proven.


:alfingers:edfingers


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Tough breakfast apparently


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence is the damn truth. Thurman is in trouble now that Spence has proven his chin


Spence is hittable and Keith got power

But Keith doesn't have a titanium body


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> :alfingers:edfingers


:rofl

You know when you had such a big dinner that you can't stomach breakfast?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Was there ever any real doubt? :tdh:tdh:tdh


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> :rofl
> 
> You know when you had such a big dinner that you can't stomach breakfast?


Lol Fair play


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Spence is hittable and Keith got power
> 
> But Keith doesn't have a titanium body


Yeah I think that's what will be his downfall. Plus if Thurman is hurt to the body, Spence is the guy to finish him


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Lol Fair play


Real good fight.

Tight, nip and tuck until the 7th/8th, then Errol started taking over and Kell's output dropped.

I think the style match and class of both guys meant we didn't get too see either in full flow. Look forward to seeing Spence push on with his career. Hopefully no treading water and straight on with the big fights. Also can't see him having too many more years at WW with his frame.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think GGG took a little out of Brook. It was a good fight from him while it lasted.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm so happy for Errol. Been following him since the Olympics and met him unexpectedly at a waffle house in Atlanta. I hope he lives up to the expectations


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fair play to Spence. Big step up for him and he proved he's got what it takes to compete at the very top. Brook was obviously damaged goods a bit but he kept it very competitive indeed until his eye went.

This fight will have given Spence a lot of experience. There were times when he looked a little lost but he kept grinding away and got the win. Going to be a formidable opponent for anyone now. Would still absolutely love to see him against Crawford.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Fair play to Spence. Big step up for him and he proved he's got what it takes to compete at the very top. Brook was obviously damaged goods a bit but he kept it very competitive indeed until his eye went.
> 
> This fight will have given Spence a lot of experience. There were times when he looked a little lost but he kept grinding away and got the win. Going to be a formidable opponent for anyone now. Would still absolutely love to see him against Crawford.


Why is it obvious that he was damaged goods?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Why is it obvious that he was damaged goods?


In a post fight interview he said the injury against Golovkin had played on his mind:

"The 31-year-old admitted that the damage he suffered in Golovkin bout played on his mind. "_I remember the surgeon saying last time after the Golovkin fight I could have gone blind if I'd had one more round so I had that in my mind._"

Clearly his outlook would be different (no pun intended) if he hadn't already had another eye injury. If he didn't have the doctor's words echoing in his mind about going blind then most likely he would have continued to fight on. It was literally remembering the effects of the Golovkin fight that informed his decision to not continue.

Seperately, I would be surprised if the injury to his left eye wasn't related to the injury to his right eye. Hell of a coincidence if it wasn't.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brook was a physical specimen last night. Sharp, Fast, Agile, Powerful. I don't think he's damaged good yet but those body shots did wear him down in the last half of the fight. Not to do with wear and tear but simply he was beaten by a better fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Spence seemed to enjoy being over here . Hopefully the yanks will give him the support he deserves and he'll taste fighting in front of that many fanatical fans again . I wish him well and will be following his career very eagerly. Hopefully see him over here again but we haven't really got anyone coming through around the weight .


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Spence is hittable and Keith got power
> 
> But Keith doesn't have a titanium body


Everyone besides Mayweather is hittable when you are facing world class fighters. Spence has a pretty solid defense especially for someone with style. He uses his gloves, arms, elbows to deflect shots and he makes adjustments.

I think it was the third round where Brook countered Spence's jab with his own twice in a row and then only landed that punch twice the rest of the fight. Spence immediately made an adjustment and popped Brook with 4 hard jabs followed by dipping to his right. It was beautiful to watch and shows the kid actually thinks in there and makes adjustments as the fight goes one. He really is "The Truth" and Thurman' s power is a but overrated when he's not fighting ounching bags that let him land clean combos and isn't a big welterweight like Spence. He get walked down in a very similar fight to Brook vs Spence except he only makes it 8 rounds before those body shots make him uptake a knee or he gets caught with a peach of a left uppercut to the liver and bye bye Keith.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Stone Rose said:


> Spence seemed to enjoy being over here . Hopefully the yanks will give him the support he deserves and he'll taste fighting in front of that many fanatical fans again . I wish him well and will be following his career very eagerly. Hopefully see him over here again but we haven't really got anyone coming through around the weight .


Kid justndont rattle and has ice water in his veins. His fight bs Bundu I think is still the highest ratings a PBC fight has gotten on network Tv. They are gonna love this kid. He's a monster in a division filled with great/very good fighters and I see him fighting them all..... or them all ducking him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

shaunster101 said:


> Real good fight.
> 
> Tight, nip and tuck until the 7th/8th, then Errol started taking over and Kell's output dropped.
> 
> *I think the style match and class of both guys meant we didn't get too see either in full flow*. Look forward to seeing Spence push on with his career. Hopefully no treading water and straight on with the big fights. Also can't see him having too many more years at WW with his frame.


That's what made it a great fight. Once you thought one guy was starting to take over the other guy woukd come back and youd thinknhe was starting to turn the tispde in his direction.

That was McCallum vs Toney 1 esq. A skilled technical brawl. I can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MAG1965 said:


> I think GGG took a little out of Brook. It was a good fight from him while it lasted.


That's what everyone says after a fighter loses. He was the same Brook he always was and would've beatin anyone at 147 that night. Spence was hitting him with lefts to the body from round one and it took there toll and then Spence literally Broke the OTHER SIDE of his face that GGG did. So no, that win Spence's and Spence's alone.

And let's stop thinking that one L makes a fighter less great or not as good or "takes something out of them".


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kurushi said:


> In a post fight interview he said the injury against Golovkin had played on his mind:
> 
> "The 31-year-old admitted that the damage he suffered in Golovkin bout played on his mind. "_I remember the surgeon saying last time after the Golovkin fight I could have gone blind if I'd had one more round so I had that in my mind._"
> 
> ...


Excuses excuses excuses. It was the other fucking eye So Iphow does it even matter?

All I see is people trying to not give Spence the 100% credit he deserves.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

High class chess match between two high level sweet science practioners. Much better than watching two bums pummel eachother


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Round 8 with 1:15 left in the round Spunce lands a stiff straight left and that the punch he breaks his eye socket with. After break from the clinch Brook touches it with his right glove and he hurt but doesn't show it but he stands still and gets hit with two big combos about 4 seconds apart and he doesn't try to avoid anything because he was so stunned. Kell's got a granite chin though sand even when he's hurt he doesn't show it and Spence was the same way. He got rock 2 or 3 times in the fight but stay composed and tried hit Brook back immediately.

Such a great fight and two great fighters. I was calling Brook the best at 147 and the only guy that could challenge Floyd at 147 after he beat Porter. 

And Spence I watched lose in the Olympics but I could wait for him to turn pro because I know he already had a pro style and he could beat any of these other amateurs in a pro fight. It is great watching him come up. He's so smart in the ring and his defence, using his gloves, forearms and elbows is very underrated. He knew when Brook landed a shot, he had to comeback with at least 2 of his own to even it out scoring wise. Constant to the body and has Foreman like thudding power punches that makes him be able to hit someone with a half decent shot but still rock them because he's so heavy handed. Algeri has a good chin and he was getting rocked and dropped by shots that barely chipped him. The last left landed completely solid and shows how could Algeri's chin is, because probably couldn't continued but he just would've gotten hurt.

I think Spence beat everyone at 147 and 154 including Canelo, Floyd and Pacquiao. Kid is just too good. A fight between him and Crawford would be amazing but I think Crawford will always be one weight class below Spence. Once Spence out grows 147, that when Crawford is gonna out grow 140. And a fight between these two won't be as good unless they are both at 100%. Or at least both at 90%, as long as it's even. But Spence is so huge and has shown his chin so Crawford jabbing and moving will only work if he can hurt Spence and I don't think he can. Crawford has serious power at 140 and would need to land a peach. Hopefully it happens after Spence knocks out Garcia and than Thurman and Crawford beats schools Indongo and Pacquiao .


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


>


The fight was over regardless. Brook was done physically and he thought Spence was gonna fade late and he didn't so mentally he was done too.

I hope to see Brook again. He's one of the best at 147 and if he can cone back and fight like he did vs Spence he bears everyone at 147. Thurman, Garcia, Porter again, Pacquiao.... just not The Truth.

And I see him being just as successful at 154. Canelo would've been the toughest task but he would've gave him hell and maybe even beaten Canelo. The big Charlo i think would be the onky one he could've clearly beat. That kid is gonna be something at 160. I hope he gets a fight signed soon and a big one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I think Spence beat everyone at 147 and 154 including Canelo, Floyd and Pacquiao. Kid is just too good. ....


Everyone at 154?

I think a fight with Andrade is 50 /50. Spence is probably stronger, and now we know he can take a punch, but Boo Boo is really smart in the ring, and has enough power to at least make Spence think twice.

Hurd would be another interesting fight, though you'd have to favor Spence right now. Hurd is very good under pressure, so it could easily go to the cards.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody know what the purses were for this?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Everyone at 154?
> 
> I think a fight with Andrade is 50 /50. Spence is probably stronger, and now we know he can take a punch, but Boo Boo is really smart in the ring, and has enough power to at least make Spence think twice.
> 
> Hurd would be another interesting fight, though you'd have to favor Spence right now. Hurd is very good under pressure, so it could easily go to the cards.


Now younactuakly wanna mention names and talk boxing when you have something to say in return? Again, go walk off a building, "dude".


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

so much salt not enough fries again...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Now younactuakly wanna mention names and talk boxing when you have something to say in return? Again, go walk off a building, "dude".


Do you ever tire of being a child?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) got that part right. Brook was countering with left hooks early but Spence's jab is so straight it still found a home


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I wouldnt say just southpaw jab, jabs in general.

GGG was smashing him up with the jab as well. Brook didnt parry or slip, just took it flush. His reactions arent good enough to not have a tight guard


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> This fight, for me, hinges on how good Spence's chin is for the most part. Brook will be throwing a lot of leather early on to establish dominance and set the tone. If in that period Spence is hurt or buzzed a few times, then I see Brook getting away with it.
> 
> But if Spence isn't deterred by round 4 and he begins finding the mark, then those remain 8 are going to be reeeeeeaaally long for Brook. If you've killed yourself to make 147, the thought of going another 2/3rds of a fight against an opponent who keeps ripping at your body, will be mentally draining. Especially if this opponent, unlike the previous ones, is just as big as you.





CASH_718 said:


> Brook looks great for about 4 rounds. Then Spence starts landing and by the 11th is a wrap. Either q corner stoppage or Brook takes a knee after a massive beating. Brook's chin is to good and has too tough but Spence's power is too much and has got the skills and style to land often.


Wow, these two predictions were spot on!



Atlanta said:


> :alfingers:edfingers


:lol::lol::rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Now younactuakly wanna mention names and talk boxing when you have something to say in return? Again, go walk off a building, "dude".


Still a child, I see.

Your parents actually let you use their computer?


----------

